# Human-Population massiv senken



## jadenhoch (24. August 2019)

Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet die Notwendigkeit aufzeigt die menschliche Anzahl auf 100 Milionen zu senken. Schnell wurde der Thread gelöscht. Man redet nicht gerne über unangemene Dinge. 

Die Wälder sind stark abgeholzt, die Meere leergefischt. Einheimische Tierarten getötet oder zurückgedrängt. Der Amazonas wird jedes Jahr teilweise in Brand gesetzt um mehr Weide und Anbaulfläche zu erhalten. Alles um die menschliche Spezie zu ernähren. Die unhaltbar weiter zunimmt.  Kennt ihr den Film Interstellar? 

Meine Fragen an euch:

1. Wie lange kann der Planet die Spezies Mensch noch ertragen? 
2. Wäre weniger nicht besser? 
3. Wieso wollen die selbsternannten Grünaktivisten nicht über die wahren Ursachen reden, die reden nämlich lieber über Nebenschauplätze wie die Treibshausreduktion

Schaut euch diese Bilder an. 
Amazon Rain Forest Fires: Here’s What’s Really Happening - The New York Times


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

Öhm -- 100.000 Millionen sind 100 Milliarden. Aktuell sind es aber 7,5 Milliarden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet die Notwendigkeit aufzeigt die menschliche Anzahl auf 100.000 Milionen zu senken.


Lass Dich sterilisieren, wenn Du gegen die Überbevölkerung kämpfen willst.


jadenhoch schrieb:


> Meine Fragen an euch:
> 
> 1. Wie lange kann der Planet die Spezies Mensch noch ertragen?
> 2. Wäre weniger nicht besser?
> 3. Wieso wollen die selbsternannten Grünaktivisten nicht über die wahren  Ursachen reden, die reden nämlich lieber über Nebenschauplätze wie die  Treibshausreduktion


1. Noch viele Jahrtausende. Die richtige Frage ist, wie wird sich die Lebensqualität entwickeln und wo kann man noch leben.
2. Besser für wen?
3. Warum wollen die selbst ernannten braunen Menschenfeinde nicht endlich anfangen, ihren Verbrauch an Ressourcen zu reduzieren. Bist Du Vegetarier wie das fast jeder Inder ist? Denn bedenke, zuerst werden die Fleischfresser füsiliert, oder wie ist der Plan? Rede drüber ...

Geh zum Papst und sag ihm, er soll sein verdammtes Verbot von Verhütungsmitteln beenden. Geh in Katholische Kirchen und rede mit den Pristern, dass sie verdammt noch mal Frauen nicht verdammen sollen, die abgetrieben haben. Dann bist Du sinnvoll beschäftigt und fängst nicht an damit zu liebäugeln, andere Menschen umzubringen.

Die Anzahl der Menschen ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist, wie sie leben. 250 Millionen US-Amerikaner sind für die Erde langfristig zu viel, so wir stabile Verhältnisse anstreben. 5 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Lebensstandard im Tschad wären überhaupt kein Problem. Arbeite also mit den grünen Menschenfreunden daran, dass die angeblich zivilisierte Welt ihren gottverdammten Ressourcenverbrauch beendet. Aber wie man sieht, wollen unsere braunen Weltverbesserer ala Trump lieber mit Atombomben andere vernichten und werden das dann als Retten der Erde verkaufen wollen. 

Dann schreib doch auf Twitter einfach mal ein Thema, dass es aus Umweltschutzgründen notwendig wird, alle US Amerikaner und Kanadier sofort auszurotten und dann achte darauf, was passieren wird. Immer diese kindischen Vorschläge, die, würdest Du in die Forenregeln schauen, in ihrer die Rechte anderer einschränkenden Radikalität, nicht geduldet sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2019)

Also entweder du schreibst die Überschrift komplett in Deutsch, dann wäre es "Menschliche Bevölkerung", und nicht "Human Population", oder aber du bleibst komplett bei Englisch, dann wäre es etwas in der Art von " massive reduce of human population", dann aber würde ich auch erwarten das der folgende Beitrag in Englisch gehalten ist und nicht ins Deutsche wechselt.

Letztendlich, unnötige Überschriften Konstrukte in Denglish zeugen nicht von einer höheren Relevanz des Themas, oder zeugen auch nicht zwingend von einem mehr an Bildung der Person die das Thema eröffnet. 

Ansonsten, weiß ich nicht warum du jetzt dazu noch ein extra Thema eröffnen musst, soweit ich mich beim Mitlesen im anderen Thread erinnern kann war die Thematik doch sowieso durchgekauft und wurde das "für" und "wider" erörtert, warum eine Reduzierung nicht mal eben um ein drastisches Maß möglich ist, also am Ende ein völlig unnötiger Thread der zu nichts Neuem führen wird.


----------



## jadenhoch (24. August 2019)

Kennt ihr den Film Interstellar. Könnte der Planet wirklich irgendwann so aussehen, wenn man die Spezies Mensch weiter so expandieren lässt?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

Der Erde ist es egal, wie viele Menschen hier leben.


----------



## TomatenKenny (24. August 2019)

ich gehe ein stück weiter und sage, dass das Tier Mensch, komplett von dieser  Erde verschwinden muss !       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hier mal eine Sehr gute Doku über diese Kreatur Mensch 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLEtkmVUMfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jadenhoch (24. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also entweder du schreibst die Überschrift komplett in Deutsch, dann wäre es "Menschliche Bevölkerung", und nicht "Human Population", oder aber du bleibst komplett bei Englisch, dann wäre es etwas in der Art von " massive reduce of human population", dann aber würde ich auch erwarten das der folgende Beitrag in Englisch gehalten ist und nicht ins Deutsche wechselt.
> 
> Letztendlich, unnötige Überschriften Konstrukte in Denglish zeugen nicht von einer höheren Relevanz des Themas, oder zeugen auch nicht zwingend von einem mehr an Bildung der Person die das Thema eröffnet.
> 
> Ansonsten, weiß ich nicht warum du jetzt dazu noch ein extra Thema eröffnen musst, soweit ich mich beim Mitlesen im anderen Thread erinnern kann war die Thematik doch sowieso durchgekauft und wurde das "für" und "wider" erörtert, warum eine Reduzierung nicht mal eben um ein drastisches Maß möglich ist, also am Ende ein völlig unnötiger Thread der zu nichts Neuem führen wird.




Laut der UNO wird sich die menschliche Population bis 2100 verdoppeln. Denkst du wirklich der Planet hält das aus? Denkst du wirklich das darf ungebrochen so weiter gehen, mit der Populationsentwicklung?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Laut der UNO wird sich die menschliche Population bis 2100 verdoppeln. Denkst du wirklich der Planet hält das aus? Denkst du wirklich das darf ungebrochen so weiter gehen, mit der Populationsentwicklung?



Wie unser Rotkaeppchen schon geschrieben hat (_übrigens ich hasse dich für die Namensänderung, jetzt muss ich mich umgewöhnen_  ), dann geh mit guten Beispiel voran und las dich sterilisieren.


----------



## jadenhoch (24. August 2019)

Wir müssen Milionen sterilisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> ich gehe ein stück weiter und sage, dass das Tier Mensch, komplett von dieser  Erde verschwinden muss !


Wir sind Teil der Evolution und werden, da wir leider nicht vernunftbegabt sind, aussterben, wie es alle zu erfolgreichen Spezien vor uns auch passierte. Wo ist das Problem, das gehört zum Leben dazu. Der Tod ist Teil des Lebens. Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann espassieren wird. Und das wird dauern. So ein paar Jäger und Sammler werden es vermutlich immer schaffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Wir müssen Milionen sterilisieren.



And? Be the first! Everything starts with a first small rock.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Wir müssen Milionen sterilisieren.


Immer dieses "Die anderen müssen aufhören". 

Fang an, sei ein Vorbild und hoffe, dass andere Menschen freiwillig und aus vernünftigen Gründen mitmachen. Und wenn Du anderen Menschen keine vernünftigen Gründe nennen kannst, dann ist das Dein Problem. Ich entwickle weiter alternative Energiesysteme und denke, dass ist ein sinnvoller Weg. Anstatt wie von den dummen Amis gefordert, den Wehretat zu erhöhen, was so ziemlich das dümmste ist, wie man Geld verschwenden kann, sollten wir endlich anfangen, dieses Projekt zu realisieren.


Lösungen können so einfach sein, Anstatt die Banken zu retten, und Billionen dafür aufzubringen, damit die Vermögenen ihr angelegtes Geld behalten, hätte man mit den Mittelnd das hier beschriebene System errichten können und Europa und Nordarfika wären mit EE autark. Das wäre eine grüne Wirtschaftsrevolution geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Desertec.org


----------



## jadenhoch (24. August 2019)

Diese alternativen Energiesysteme sind nicht die Lösung. Auch wenn diese überhaupt funktionieren. Solange die menschliche Spezie sich weiter unhaltsam vermehrt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Diese alternativen Energiesysteme sind nicht die Lösung.


Aha, besser ist es also, alle anderen umzubringen.

Der Energieverbrauch ist eines der Hauptprobleme
neben vielen anderen. Es reicht übrigens, wenn 
zeitgleich zwei der größen Tanker verunglücken
und jeweils ihre 400.000t Öl ins Meer bringen.
Dann kippen die Weltmeere um und das war es
dann.


Ein typischer Menschenfeind ... 
Da ist doch jede weitere Diskussion unnötig


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Erde ist es egal, wie viele Menschen hier leben.


Aber wieviele sie noch auf Dauer verkraften kann ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Diese alternativen Energiesysteme sind nicht die Lösung. Auch wenn diese überhaupt funktionieren. Solange die menschliche Spezie sich weiter unhaltsam vermehrt.



Dann geh doch mal mit guten Beispiel voran und las dich sterilisieren. Warum sollen das nur die anderen, außer dir machen, aber für dich kommt das nicht in betacht, wo doch jeder Mensch weniger für dich zählen sollte / müsste?
Oder sind die "N*eger" und die "Schlitzaugen" am Ende doch minderwertiger als du und müssen daher gefälligst "Opfer für die Menschheit" bringen, damit du weiter wie die Made im Speck leben kannst? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wieviele sie noch auf Dauer verkraften kann ist eine andere Frage.



Die Erde verkraftet noch einige Menschen mehr, nur nicht wenn alle meinen auf dem Niveau westlicher Industriestaaten / Konsumgesellschaften leben zu wollen, dann ist das Limit schon lange / weit überschritten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wieviele sie noch auf Dauer verkraften kann ist eine andere Frage.


Laut gängigen Berechnungen ca. 250 Millionen Menschen mit durchschnittlichem amerikanischem Lebensstil oder viele Milliarden mit typischem Lebensstil der indischen Landbevölkerung. Aber die Amis sagen ja bei jeder Diskussion zum Klimawandel, dass ihre Lebensweise nicht zur Disposition steht. Die richtige Antwort auf diese Frechheit, die z.B. Bush auf dem Klimagipfel in Bali von sich gab, wäre gewesen, dass dann die US-Amerikaner zur Disposition stehen.

Wir sehen, es läuft alles auf einen Krieg hinaus. Nichts anderes passiert gerade. Und ja, es gibt genug Durchgeknallte, bei denen zu vermuten ist, dass sie an der Umsetzung arbeiten: So z.B. gehen Profis unter den Menschenfeinden vor:

USA
*Zecken als Bio-Waffen eingesetzt?*_
In den USA hat die Zahl der Lyme-Borreliose-Erkrankungen in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten deutlich zugenommen. Politiker vermuten, das liege an Biowaffenprogramme des Militärs mit Zecken._
Quelle: USA: Zecken als Bio-Waffen eingesetzt?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (24. August 2019)

Unsere Forenregeln:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...rum-/95669-entwurf-forenregeln-2-0-a.html#4.1
Vor dem Erstellen von Themen lesen, verstehen und beachten


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Laut gängigen Berechnungen ca. 250 Millionen Menschen mit durchschnittlichem amerikanischem Lebensstil oder viele Milliarden mit typischem Lebensstil der indischen Landbevölkerung.


Und? Möchtest du auch so leben wie die indische Landbevölkerung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und? Möchtest du auch so leben wie die indische Landbevölkerung?


Wo ist das Problem? Solange der Energieverbrauch durch EE gedeckt wird, klappt alles. 

Auf Flugzeug und Auto verzichte ich schon lange so gut es geht und nutze mein E-Rad.
Am Fleischkonsum bin ich dran und ja, indische linsenreiche Küche ist lecker. Und ja,
ein Lehmhaus hat eine merklich bessere Lebensqualität, weil die Luftfeutigkeit stabiler
ist. Auch da planen wir gerade die Renovierung eines alten Fachwerkhauses mit Lehm-
einsatz anstatt gebrannter Ziegeln. Und wenn man beginnt, seinen Konsum zu reduzieren,
 muss man plötzlich viel weniger arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Also ich möchte in keiner Lemhütte wohnen. Ohne fließendes Wasser, Toilette. Ohne Strom. 
Ich möchte auch nicht jeden Tag Linsen essen.
Von der schlechten Gesundheitsversorgung dort mal ganz zu schweigen.
Und es gibt noch viel mehr Dinge die man aufzählen könnte...

Was hier für Forderungen gestellt werden... völlig absurd.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich möchte in keiner Lemhütte wohnen. Ohne fließendes Wasser, Toilette. Ohne Strom.
> Ich möchte auch nicht jeden Tag Linsen essen.
> Von der schlechten Gesundheitsversorgung dort mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Und es gibt noch viel mehr Dinge die man aufzählen könnte...



Musst du auch nicht verzichten.
Aber wieso kostet ein Liter Benzin kaum mehr als ein Liter Milch?
Warum kosten Bananen, die von weit her importiert werden, weniger als Äpfel von nebenan?
Wieso kosten 100 Gramm Hühnerfleisch weniger als 100 Gramm Tomaten, obwohl letztere fast aus Wasser bestehen?
Wieso werden in Deutschland 50% der Lebensmittel weggeworfen?
Da läuft doch grundlegend was falsch und das muss eben angegangen werden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich möchte in keiner Lemhütte wohnen. Ohne fließendes Wasser, Toilette. Ohne Strom.


Aber das íst doch weniger das Problem, wenn man genug EE hat und Wasser haben wir genug.
Mit dem ganzen Beton muss man sehen,. wie man den reduziert bekommt, aber auch der lässt sich
mit EE erzeugen. Es geht nur um Temperatur. Ebenso wie Glas. Bei Stahl wird es schwieriger,
weil man ein Reduktionsmittel benötigt, mum aus Eisenoxid reines Eisen zu bekommen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch nicht jeden Tag Linsen essen.


Es gibt viele Gemüse Arten, es muss nicht immer Fleisch sein.



RyzA schrieb:


> Von der schlechten Gesundheitsversorgung dort mal ganz zu schweigen.


Ärzte verbrauchen keine Ressourcen, wir haben sie



RyzA schrieb:


> Was hier für Forderungen gestellt werden... völlig absurd.


Natürlich ist es völlig absurd, eine Reduktion der Bevölkerungsanzahl als Lösungsweg zu sehen.

Das ist viel zu langsam. Selbst wenn wir auf eine Geburt pro Familie kommen, würde es viel 
zu lange dauern, bis man die Weltbevölkerung auf 250 Millionen reduziert hat. Dann haben
wir die 10°C Temperaturerhöhung mit all den Konsequenzen. Aber ja, da niemand bereit ist,
auch nur einen Millimeter zu weichen und die ganze Welt auf unseren Wohlstand schaut und
nacheifert, wird es krachen. Unser Plastikmüll, den wir sammeln und der dann nach Ostasien
gesendet wird, um dort im Meer verklappt zu werden, ist doch ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht verzichten.
> Aber wieso kostet ein Liter Benzin kaum mehr als ein Liter Milch?
> Warum kosten Bananen, die von weit her importiert werden, weniger als Äpfel von nebenan?
> Wieso kosten 100 Gramm Hühnerfleisch weniger als 100 Gramm Tomaten, obwohl letztere fast aus Wasser bestehen?
> ...


Ja klar. Da muß sich einiges tun.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist viel zu langsam. Selbst wenn wir auf eine Geburt pro Familie kommen, würde es viel
> zu lange dauern, bis man die Weltbevölkerung auf 250 Millionen reduziert hat. Dann haben
> wir die 10°C Temperaturerhöhung mit all den Konsequenzen. Aber ja, da niemand bereit ist,
> auch nur einen Millimeter zu weichen und die ganze Welt auf unseren Wohlstand schaut und
> ...


Ich meinte nicht nur die Forderung nach radikaler Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung, sondern auch deine Forderung oder das Gutheissen, das wir unser Leben an die der indischen Landbevölkerung anpassen sollten.
Bzw ausrichten sollten.
Es ist beides absurd.
Klar werden wir hier irgendwann unseren Wohlstand nicht mehr für alle in der Form halten können.
Aber ob es so krass wird bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht nur die Forderung nach radikaler Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung, sondern auch deine Forderung oder das Gutheissen, das wir unser Leben an die der indischen Landbevölkerung anpassen sollten..


Es geht um den CO2 Abdruck, und den können wir erreichen, solange wir auf EE setzen und massiv Rezykling betreiben
Wie ist denn Deine Lösung?

Übrigens, abzuwaren, bis es "so krass" geworden ist, wäre fatal, denn dann ist es so krass. Aktuell steigen die Temperaturen um 0,1C Celsius pro Jahr. Und es ist keine Verlangsamung in Sicht, der CO2 Ausstoß steigt weiter, Methan ist inzwischen fast schlimmer, es wird wärmer und weite Landstriche verwüsten. Der brennende Regenwald ist das I-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Deine Lösung?


Ein Patentrezept habe ich nicht. Es muß eine Vielzahl von Änderungen und Verbesserungen eintreten das ist klar.
Hatten wir ja auch schon in den anderen Threads besprochen.
Nur das alle in Lemhütten wohnen sollen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das alle in Lemhütten wohnen sollen ist auch keine Lösung.


Bevor mich jemand umbringt, weil er meint, es gibt zuviele Menschen, wäre das für mich ein gangbarer Weg. Hast Du übrigens schon einmal moderne Lehmhäuser gesehen?

*Vor- und Nachteile der Lehmbauweise*
Die Lehmbauweise feiert derzeit ein echtes Revival. Kein Wunder, denn das Wohnen im Lehmhaus bietet einige Vorteile:


Lehm  reguliert die Luftfeuchtigkeit. Aufgrund seiner kapillaren Eigenschaft  und Diffusionsfähigkeit sorgt er stets für ein angenehmes Raumklima und  bindet Schadstoffe. 
Ein Lehmbau ist schadstofffrei und hautfreundlich. 
Das Sandgemisch speichert Wärme und hat somit energetische Vorteile. 
Lehmfassaden wirken abweisend gegenüber Schädlingen sind antibakteriell. 
Lehmputz konserviert Holz und wird deshalb gerne auch als Putz für Holzhäuser eingesetzt. 
Der ökologische Baustoff ist vollständig recycelbar. Zudem stammt er häufig aus der Region, was die Transportwege kurz hält. 

siehe:
Lehmhaus: Eigenschaften, Kosten, Vor- & Nachteile - Modulheim.de
Das Lehmhaus – Wohnen im Einklang mit der Natur
OEko-Lehmhaeuser: Wohnen wie im Maerchen | STERN.de


----------



## sinchilla (24. August 2019)

> . Wir müssen Milionen sterilisieren.



Aha,...wer gibt DIR das Recht dazu dies zu entscheiden? Wer gibt ganzen Staaten, Kulturen und Religionen das Recht dazu, über andere zu Urteilen und zu Richten?

Wie würdest du empfinden, wenn dein Kind seinen ersten Tag nicht überlebt, nicht aus Krankheit, Nahrungsmangel oder ähnlichem, sondern weil jemand entscheidet, dein Kind wäre weniger wert, Euthanasie lässt grüßen...

Wo ziehst du die Grenze zwischen Lebenswert und Tod geweiht? Anhand des Alters, der Religion, der Staatsangehörigkeit, des Geschlechts? 

Mit welchem Recht könntest du diese Grenze vertreten, bist du der Messias dem es zusteht andere zu richten, im Glauben das Richtige zu tun. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Kreuzzüge, oder irgendwelche modernen Extremisten, die glauben im Namen ihrer "Götter" zu handeln. 

Wer so beschränkt und engstirnig denkt, verdient es nicht mein Sauerstoff zu atmen...merkst du was? Stell dir vor du stehst aufgrund deines Nachnamens auf einmal auf einer Liste und bekommst die Ehre dich zum Wohle aller zu opfern...


----------



## Leob12 (24. August 2019)

Oh man, da ist der Aluhut wohl zu eng und das Brett zu nah vorm Kopf. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Wie würdest du empfinden, wenn dein Kind seinen ersten Tag nicht überlebt, nicht aus Krankheit, Nahrungsmangel oder ähnlichem, sondern weil jemand entscheidet, dein Kind wäre weniger wert, Euthanasie lässt grüßen....


Aber Führer Höcke sagt doch, dass wir die so negativ belegten Worte aus der Vergangenheit unbedingt wieder positiv belegen müssen. Euthanasie, das klingt doch so negativ. Nenn es postnatale Abtreibung und jeder Abtreibungsbefürworter sagt sofort: Toll, Abtreibung ist ein Grundrecht. Wir müssten z.B. nur bei Höcke eine postnatale Abtreibung ... nein, ich lehne Gewalt ab. Aber noch ist denken frei.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Laut gängigen Berechnungen ca. 250 Millionen Menschen mit durchschnittlichem amerikanischem Lebensstil oder viele Milliarden mit typischem Lebensstil der indischen Landbevölkerung.


Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie man den durchschnittlichen amerikanischen Lebensstil definiert hat. Denn wenn man sich anschaut wieviele Millionen dort Obdachlos oder massiv verarmt sind, dann dürfte deren ökologischer Fußabdruck wohl auf dem Niveau der indischen Landbevölkerung sein.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hast Du übrigens schon einmal moderne Lehmhäuser gesehen?


Danke für die Links. Nein, hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.  Im zweiten Link die Häuser sehen ja quasi wie moderne "normale" Häuser aus.
Und da kann man auch ganz normal Wasser und Strom wahrscheinlich installieren.
Nur die Baukosten sind wohl höher wie ich im ersten Link lesen konnte. Aber nicht viel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie man den durchschnittlichen amerikanischen Lebensstil definiert hat.


Indem man den gesamten Ressourcenverbrauch des Landes durch alle seine Einwohner teilt. Natürlich sind da einige wenige besonders verschwenderisch. In meiner Jugend sind wir auch zum Frühstücken nach Paris geflogen. Ja, war witzig, aber ökologisch kann ich mich dafür heute nur noch Selbstkasteien. Aber gut, aus jedem Saulus kann ein Paulus werden. Man muss es nur wollen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Nein, hatte ich noch nicht  gesehen.  Im zweiten Link die Häuser sehen ja quasi wie moderne  "normale" Häuser aus..


Im Prinzip sind es alte Fachwerkhäuser und heute, um sie weitestgehend mäusesicher zu bekommen, komplett mit Holz verschalt. Man bekommt dann Häuser, die zwar wegen hohem Arbeitslohn tendenziell teurer sind, aber der Ressourcenverbrauch ist minimal und es ist im wesentlichem  nachwachsend. Und wir können viel machen. Das Problem ist, und das sieht man jetzt schon, dass die hohen Kosten neuer Häuser die Quadratmeterpreise massiv erhöhen. Wir werden also vermutlich in Zulunft in kleineren Wohneinheiten leben. Ich plane z.B., da ich ständig meine Projekte wechsel, anstatt in Hotels zu wohnen mir mein kleines Tiny House zu bauen. Auch das ist lebenswert, mit unter 20m². Dazu muss man natürlich wissen, dass alle Maschinenbau Firmen Duschen haben, was das Hauptproblem der beweglichen Kleinsthäuser minimiert.

Pendeln ist für mich heute ein Tabu, was man soweit wie möglich  reduzieren sollte. Das beißt sich natürlich mit gutem Familienleben. Da  heißt es dann für jeden Kompromisse zu finden:
Tiny House Movement – Wikipedia


Um von den Lösungswegen weg zum Problem zu kommen, ist die Überbevölkerung natürlich eines der Probleme und eine der Ursachen der Verschmutzung. Aber wer ist denn daran schuld und verantwortlich? In weiten Teilen Europa. Wir haben Amerika besiedelt und immer dann, wenn es bei uns HJunger gab, die Überbevölkerung in die weite Welt geschickt. Dann haben wir unsere Medizin überall verbreitet, ohne parallel anderes Systeme, wie Rentenversicherungen, anzulegen. Ich habe schon in den sechziger Jahren den Freunden meiner Eltern, die in Afrika Entwicklungshelfer waren ins Gewissen geredet, dass es keine Lösung ist, hungernde Menschen durchzufüttern oder sterbende Kinder mit nserer Medizin zu retten. Unsere Ethik vrlangt das, aber es ist kurzsichtig. Ich sagte als Kind schon, dass man die Probleme anders lösen muss, aber wer hört schon auf Kinder.

Die Dislussion heute ist aber wieder nur verzerrend und entstellend. Auf einmal sehen bestimmte Gruppen eine Ursache und wollen mit eioner Lösung alles beheben. Die Überbevölkerung ist schuld. Und das ist so absurd und wird dem Problem was wir haben nicht gerecht. Natürlich ist es ein Ansatz, die Bevölkeurngszahl zu senken. Aber erklär das mal den ganzen Nationalisten, die meinen, dass Deutschland ausstirbt. Wenn hier zehn Millionen Menschen leben würden, wäre es immer noch verdammt voll. Aber die Menschen sind da. Wir müssen andere Lösungen finden. 

Was z.B. eine Einkind Politik gebracht hat, sehen wir in China. Und die Methoden waren rabiat. Die Bevölkerung wächst trotzdem weiter. Über Jahrhunderte hilft es und es hilft auch jetzt, hätte sich China ungebremst "vermehrt", wäre es heute zwei Milliarden Menschen. Wir sehen aber, das Lösungen wie die Einkindpolitik nur gaaaanz langsam wirken. Und alle entwickelten Industriestaaten schrumpfen. Nur die Konservativen schreien wieder: _"Meeehr Kinda, klassisches Familienmodell"_....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Ernst Klett Verlag - Terrasse - Schulbuecher, Lehrmaterialien und Lernmaterialien
...


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht verzichten.
> Aber wieso kostet ein Liter Benzin kaum mehr als ein Liter Milch?


Also kaum würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, aber egal ich folge deiner Argumentation 


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit dem ganzen Beton muss man sehen,. wie man den Weg bekommt, aber auch der lässt sich
> mit EE erzeugen. Es geht nur um Temperatur. Ebenso wie Glas. Bei Stahl wird es schwieriger.


Öhm nein, bei Beton geht es auch um Sand?!?


Poulton schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie man den durchschnittlichen amerikanischen Lebensstil definiert hat. Denn wenn man sich anschaut wieviele Millionen dort Obdachlos oder massiv verarmt sind, dann dürfte deren ökologischer Fußabdruck wohl auf dem Niveau der indischen Landbevölkerung sein.


Ja Lebensstil ansich, hab ich jetzt einen schlechteren Lebensstil wenn ich nen kleinen Stromer nehme, der mit der Energie meiner Solarzelle fährt oder einen Mustang mit 15l/100km? Vollkommen dämlicher Begriff.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also kaum würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, aber egal ich folge deiner Argumentation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es kostet denn ein Liter Benzin OHNE Steuern? Das Zeug wird verramscht. Darum sind Transportkosten auch so egal oder beheizte Glashäuser usw. 
Kraftstoffpreise-Rechner - Service Aral

Wir verschenden unsere fossilen Energieträger, weil sie so billig sind.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm nein, bei Beton geht es auch um Sand?!?.


Nicht nein, sondern auch. 

Ja, der verbotene Raub von ganzen Küsten ist natürlich ein Problem. Darum sind alternative Baustoffe wie Holz und Lehm noch sinnvoll.
Mit Holz hoch hinaus: das hoechste Holz-Hochhaus | heise online
https://edison.handelsblatt.com/ert...teht-in-der-hamburger-hafencity/23139978.html
Hochhaus aus Holz | Holz vom Fach

Nicht immer gleich NEIN schreien ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Windkraftanlagen lassen sich perfekt aus Holz bauen. Problemlos bis zu 200m Höhe. Leider kauft es keiner. Der Turm stand in Sicht aus meinem letzten Büro in Garbsen, Schade, war ein schönes Projekt
TimberTower - TICOMTEC : TICOMTEC

...


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also kaum würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, aber egal ich folge deiner Argumentation



Kauf du mal Bio Milch von gestreichelten Kühen. Die kostet.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Lebensstil ansich, hab ich jetzt einen schlechteren Lebensstil wenn ich nen kleinen Stromer nehme, der mit der Energie meiner Solarzelle fährt oder einen Mustang mit 15l/100km? Vollkommen dämlicher Begriff.


Ich würde es ja lieber sehen, wenn du im Schützenpanzer Richtung Front rollst, statt an der Heimatfront Taschenbilliard im E-Auto zu spielen.


----------



## sinchilla (24. August 2019)

> . Auch Windkraftanlagen lassen sich perfekt aus Holz bauen.




Hm, dann würde mein Sicherheitsgefühl doch etwas getrübt werden...im folgenden mein Ausblick heute morgen, ich schätze den Stahl dann doch sehr, weil mein Leben dran hängt, besonders offshore müsste Holz ziemlich behandelt werden, bei Stahl wird einfach ne Opferanode genommen um dem Rost zu begegnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nicht nein, sondern auch.


Ich zitiere mich:
Öhm nein, bei Beton geht es *auch *um Sand?!?


Poulton schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja lieber sehen, wenn du im Schützenpanzer Richtung Front rollst, statt an der Heimatfront Taschenbilliard im E-Auto zu spielen.


Bei dir hängt wohl die CD im Laufwerk


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht verzichten.
> Aber wieso kostet ein Liter Benzin kaum mehr als ein Liter Milch?
> Warum kosten Bananen, die von weit her importiert werden, weniger als Äpfel von nebenan?
> Wieso kosten 100 Gramm Hühnerfleisch weniger als 100 Gramm Tomaten, obwohl letztere fast aus Wasser bestehen?
> ...



Richtig. Die Lösung heißt aber nicht (allein) Konsumverzicht, Primitivismus oder gar menschenfeindlichster Sozialchauvinismus, wie vom Threadstarter gefordert (welche Studiengänge an der Youtube- bzw. VK-Universität da wohl belegt worden sind?). Sondern (ja, auch) Umstellung des Konsums - aber nicht in dem man einfach Verbrauchsabgaben erhebt, die insbesondere diejenigen am stärksten treffen, die eh schon den größten Anteil ihres Haushaltseinkommens für Lebensmittel ausgeben müssen - , Weiterentwicklung der Produktivkräfte in der Landwirtschaft (Nachhaltigkeit und Flächeneffizienz, kleinbäuerliche Öko-Romantik ist Unfug) und eine am Bedarf, nicht an spekulativen Gewinnen ausgerichtete, entsprechend geplante Produktion. Ja richtig, geplant. Unter marktwirtschaftlichen Bedingungen werden wir den Planeten in der Tat so sehr zugrunderichten, dass zumindest wir als Spezies hier keine Perspektive mehr haben. Wir treiben Riesenaufwand, um z.T. überflüssige Agrarprodukte herzustellen, produzieren viel mehr als benötigt, um Subventionen abzugreifen, schütten dann nochmal die Hälfte weg, damit die Preise stabil bleiben, schiffen einen Großteil des Krams dann nochmal unter enormem Klimagasausstoß um die halbe Welt und unterbieten die Produzenten in den Entwicklungsländern. 

Das ist vollkommen sinnlos! Aber anscheinend können sich viele Menschen leichter eugenische Ansätze vorstellen, die Erdbevölkerung zwangsweise zurecht zu schrumpfen, als Ansätze zu einer nicht (oder zumindest: anders) privatgewinnorientierten Ökonomie.


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet die Notwendigkeit aufzeigt die menschliche Anzahl auf 100 Milionen zu senken. Schnell wurde der Thread gelöscht. Man redet nicht gerne über unangemene Dinge.



1.) 10% der Menschheit beanspruchen 90% der verfügbaren Ressourcen. Sprich, man muss nicht die menschliche Population reduzieren, sondern die exzessive Ausbeutung durch einen kleinen Teil derselben. Was sich ändern muss, ist die Einstellung der Menschen, nicht ihre Anzahl. Was diese angeht, ist noch viel Luft. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass in modernen Gesellschaften der der Bevölkerungszuwachs paradoxerweise dort am geringsten ist, wo es den Menschen gut geht, wäre es vielleicht ein ganz guter Ansatz dafür zu sorgen, dass es mehr Menschen gut geht, statt dass es nur Wenigen sehr gut und Vielen extrem beschissen geht.

2.) Ökologische Systeme regulieren sich selbst. Wir müssen den Planeten nicht retten, der rettet sich selbst. Wir müssen versuchen, uns und unsere Existenz auf diesem Planeten zu retten. Wenn wir das nicht tun, geschieht das auf schmerzhafte Weise automatisch und uns geht's wie den Marienkäfern, die sich exzessiv vermehren, bis die Lebensgrundlage fehlt und weite Teile der aufgeblähten Marienkäfer-Population absterben. Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass sich Marienkäfer keine Gedanken über ihre Rolle, ihren Platz und ihre Existenz machen und es nicht als tragisch empfinden, wenn nur ein paar übrig bleiben. Es wird auch danach weiter Marienkäfer geben, das genügt. Aber wir Menschen fänden es doof, wenn ein paar übrig Gebliebene durch einen vermeidbaren Kollaps komplett von vorne anfangen müssten.

3.) Der Film "Interstellar" ist ja ganz lustig, strotzt aber vor Fehlern, auch was die dem Plot bestimmende anthropogene Katastrophe angeht. Ich will hier nicht ins Detail gehen, da für diese Diskussion nicht relevant, aber wenn du dich mit ökologischen Problemen auseinandersetzen möchtest - was grundsätzlich löblich ist - solltest du Fachquellen und nicht Hollywood zu Rate ziehen. Wenn dich ein Film zum Nachdenken anregt, ist das absolut in Ordnung, aber belasse es bitte nicht dabei und baue bitte deine Argumentation nicht darauf auf.


----------



## Lotto (26. August 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 1.) 10% der Menschheit beanspruchen 90% der verfügbaren Ressourcen. Sprich, man muss nicht die menschliche Population reduzieren, sondern die exzessive Ausbeutung durch einen kleinen Teil derselben. Was sich ändern muss, ist die Einstellung der Menschen, nicht ihre Anzahl. Was diese angeht, ist noch viel Luft. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass in modernen Gesellschaften der der Bevölkerungszuwachs paradoxerweise dort am geringsten ist, wo es den Menschen gut geht, wäre es vielleicht ein ganz guter Ansatz dafür zu sorgen, dass es mehr Menschen gut geht, statt dass es nur Wenigen sehr gut und Vielen extrem beschissen geht.



Das Problem ist, dass durch die stark anwachsende Population eben auch die Anzahl der Menschen steigt, die nach Wohlstand streben, und damit dann auch die exzessive Ausbeutung weiter befeuern.
In Afrika/Asien ist der Lebensstadard historisch eben im Mittel deutlich niedriger als in der westlichen Welt. Aber deren Ziel ist ja gerade unseren Wohlstand zu erreichen. Durch dieses Bestreben wird auch weiterhin deren Umweltbelastung stetig steigen (während die in der westlichen Welt schon seit Ende der 80er langsam fällt).
Ein weiteres Problem: wir in der westlichen Welt haben mittlerweile des Bewußtsein dafür, dass sich etwas ändern muss. In den aufstrebenden Regionen ist das aber nicht so. Da muss sich alles dem Wohlstandbestreben unterordnen. Umweltschutz spielt da gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> wir in der westlichen Welt haben mittlerweile des Bewußtsein dafür, dass sich etwas ändern muss.



Also, da bin ich fast vor Lachen vom Stuhl gerutscht. 
Klar, man sieht deutlich, wie sich die deutsche Automobilindustrie bemüht, nachhaltig zu arbeiten und umweltbewusst zu entwickeln.
Das gleiche erkennt man bei den Energieunternehmen. Ich hab gelesen, dass RWE die Klagen zurück zieht und man die Schäden in der Natur, die durch den Kohleabbau entstanden sind, wieder rückgängig machen will.


----------



## Lotto (26. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, da bin ich fast vor Lachen vom Stuhl gerutscht.



Natürlich haben wir das. Das wir noch keine Lösung haben bzw. noch nicht genug tun/umsetzen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
In Afrika wird der Müll einfach auf ne offene ungeschützte Deponie gekippt oder in den Fluss geworfen. Das sind Zustände, über die sind wir schon seit weit über 100 Jahren hinaus sind.
Versuch doch da mal jemanden was von Mülltrennung zu erzählen. Die werden dich angucken und es einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> In Afrika wird der Müll einfach auf ne offene ungeschützte Deponie gekippt oder in den Fluss geworfen. *Das sind Zustände, über die sind wir schon seit weit über 100 Jahren hinaus sind.*



Stimmt, statt es wie bis vor wenigen Jahrzehnten noch bei uns vor Ort einfach in den Fluss zu kippen, oder in ein Erdloch zu verscharren verschiffen wir unseren Müll nun eben nach Asien und Afrika und die kippen es dort bei sich in die Flüsse und Erdlöcher, sehr "fortschrittlich", wirklich, nicht. 

Für mich ist das zwar ehr eine Problemverlagerung, als eine Problemlösung, aber hey, für manche einfacheren Geister ist das auch schon Fortschritt, so wie für manche Veganer auch vegane Kreuzfahrten umweltfreundlich und die Zukunft sind, also ein "Fortschritt".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das sind Zustände, über die sind wir schon seit weit über 100 Jahren hinaus sind.


Wohl kaum, nicht einmal im Ansatz. Bis in die siebziger war das bei uns ziemlich normal. Erst seit die Grünen zur politischen Kraft geworden sind, wird überall darauf geachtet. Bis in die siebziger war es im Prinzip in jedem größeren deutschen Fluss tabu zu schwimmen, zu groß war die Belastung. Alleine die Renaturierung der Emscher mit allen Zuläufen wird in Summe zehn Milliarden DM oder 5 Milliarden Euro kosten und läuft seit dreißig Jahren. Ein paar kleine Flüsschen, aber sie waren so belastet, das weiträumig Erde abtransportiert werden musste. Offene Deponieren gab es bis in die siebziger ebenso.
Umbau des Emschersystems – Wikipedia
Ruhr – Wikipedia

Wir reden also über eine Generation. Man sollte sich mit seiner Überheblichkeit gegenüber anderen etwas zurückhalten. Vor gut hundet Jahren gab es in Hamburg den letzten Cholera Ausbruch, weil es kaum Abwassersysteme gab, das Trinkwasser ungefiltert entnommen wurde und der gesamte Müll in die Elbe gekippt wurde. So waren sie, die "Herrenmenschen".

Der zu Hilfe gerufene bekannte Bakteriologe Robert Koch kommentierte die Verhältnisse beim Rundgang durch das Gängeviertel:[3]_ „Ich habe noch nie solche ungesunden Wohnungen, Pesthöhlen und Brutstätten für jeden Ansteckungskeim angetroffen wie in den sogenannten Gängevierteln, die man mir gezeigt hat, am Hafen, an der Steinstraße, an der Spitalerstraße oder an der Niedernstraße.[...] Ich vergesse, daß ich mich in Europa befinde.“_
Choleraepidemie von 1892 – Wikipedia

Und um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Dann hält unser Freund Jadehoch das Vorgehen von Assad zur rein ökologischen Bevölkerungsreduzierung sicherlich für richtig, oder irre ich mich:

_"In der Rebellenhochburg Idlib lässt Diktator Assad die Menschen ausrotten. Niemand hilft."_
Syrien: In der Todeszone von Idlib, wo Baschar al-Assad Menschen jagen laesst | SPIEGEL Plus

..


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass durch die stark anwachsende Population eben auch die Anzahl der Menschen steigt, die nach Wohlstand streben, und damit dann auch die exzessive Ausbeutung weiter befeuern.



"Wohlstand" ist Begriff ,der für unterschiedliche Menschen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten und an unterschiedlichen Orten sehr unterschiedliche Bedeutungen hat.

Ein Wohlstandsbürger, der zwei spritfressende  SUVs in der Auffahrt seines elektrisch klimatisierten Hauses stehen lässt, wenn er damit damit nicht gerade um die Ecke Waren einkaufen fährt, die zuvor einmal um die halbe Welt geschippert wurden oder zweimal im Jahr in den Urlaub fliegt und jedes Jahr den Flatscreen und sein Smartphone austauscht, hat einen ganz anderen ökologischen Fußabdruck als ...
... der Wohlstandsbürger in Anderswoistan, der stolzer Besitzer eines Stücks Ackerland und eines gesunden Viehbestands ist, der zwar nicht auf maximalen Ertrag gezüchtet sind, aber nicht nur ihn und seine Sippe vesorgt, sondern auch noch genug abwirft, damit er sich ein Windrad und Solarpaneele hinstellen kann, die sein Domizil mit Strom versorgen, weshalb er zum Neid seiner Nachbarn elektrisches Licht und sogar einen Fernseher mit Satellitenanlange besitzt, die er - sofern sie heil bleibt - noch seinen Nachkommen vererben wird. Außerdem ist er gut genug aufgestellt, um Arztrechnungen zu bezahlen und ab udn zu auch mal in die nächstgrößere Stadt zu fahren, um sich dort mit bescheidenem Luxus einzudecken.
Das sind jetzt beides extreme Entwürfe, beide basieren auf der Realität und dazwischen gibt es zig Variationen von Wohlstand, die alle weniger belastend sind als der worst case.

Aber ja, du hast nicht ganz unrecht: Schwellenländer streben falsches Vorbilder von Wohlstand an. Und diese Vorbilder liefern _wir_.

Und nicht nur das, wir haben keinen Anlass, uns aufs hohe Roß zu setzen. Unser Wohlstand ist auch unter kompletter Ignoranz ökologischer Schäden entstanden. Dass wir es uns heute aufgrund des großen Vorsprungs leisten können (Wobei da immer noch genug Widerstand existiert ...) unseren Wohlstand halbwegs sauber zu erhalten (Teilweise aber auch, indem wir die dreckigen Bestandteile des Wohlstandserwerbs outsourcen ...) berechtigt uns nicht, über Schwellenländer zu urteilen. Wenn uns (!) die Sache wichtig ist, dann sollten wir "denen" die Mittel in die Hand geben, ihren Wohlstand unter besseren Vorzeichen als den unseren zu erwerben.

Das wird so nicht geschehen, aber zum Glück (sic!) bedeutet jeder Gewinner auch, dass es Verlierer geben wird. Sprich, was Andere gewinnen, verlieren wir und eventuell ist das die Umverteilung von Wohlstand, gegen die man sich im Guten so sträubt.

Eine Ausnahme gibt es natürlich: Alle können verlieren.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir das. Das wir noch keine Lösung haben bzw. noch nicht genug tun/umsetzen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> In Afrika wird der Müll einfach auf ne offene ungeschützte Deponie gekippt oder in den Fluss geworfen. Das sind Zustände, über die sind wir schon seit weit über 100 Jahren hinaus sind.
> Versuch doch da mal jemanden was von Mülltrennung zu erzählen. Die werden dich angucken und es einfach nicht verstehen.



Seit 100 Jahren? Im Jahr 1919 hatte "Deutschland" also schon solch ein Bewusstsein bzgl Mülltrennung? 
1960 ist das Wasserhaushaltsgesetz in Kraft getreten, vorher wurde der Müll großteils auch einfach in Flüsse gekippt. 
Also erzähl keinen Müll, lern Geschichte anstatt irgendwelche Falschbehauptungen aufzustellen und anderen Menschen die Intelligenz abzusprechen. 

Und dieses tolle Bewusstsein der westlichen Welt? Meinst du Leute welche die Erderwärmung als vollkommen vom Menschen unbeeinflusst ansehen? Viele davon haben einen gewissen POTUS gewählt. SUVs werden immer beliebter. Es sind vor allem junge Menschen die umdenken. Vorbei sind die Zeiten wo ein dickes Autos ein Statussymbol war. Aber viele junge Menschen bedeutet nicht die komplette westliche Welt. Lange nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2019)

Ähhh...ja.


vielleicht zwei periphere Teilthemen herausgegriffen.

Bau (da kenne ich mich aus):
Lehmhäuser lösen gar nix.
Im Moment Hipper-öko Style für die, die nicht wissen, wohin mit dem Geld.
Lehmhäuser bedarf - richtig Lehm.
Nun schaut euch bitte an, wo es den Baustoff gibt und in welcher Menge er hergestellt werden kann, dann ist das Thema eigentlich für Mitteleuropa schon durch.
Nachhaltig ist da gar nix oder soll jetzt bei einem globalen Bedarf Mio. Tonnen Stroh analog zur Soja Bohne für die Tierfütterung hergestellt werden?
Darüber hinaus ist so was gut für das Einfamilienhaus, einige Afrikaner schaffen sogar 2-3 stöckig, fällt aber eben des Öfteren zusammen.
Für eine urbane Gesellschaften in Mitteleuropa oder Asien unbrauchbar. Städte gehen mit so was nicht.

Nachhaltig ist was, was ohne Reibungsverluste wieder hergestellt werden kann oder in solch rauhen Mengen vorhanden ist, dass es wurscht ist, dass man es verbraucht.
Heißt also, Holz-/Betonhybridhäuser und die Umstellung von Beton aus Sand auf Beton aus Bundsandsteinbruch.


Müll:
Solange wir unseren Wohlstandsmüll zur billigen Entsorgung nach Afrika (oder sonstwohin ) schicken, so lange wird sich bzgl. dem Umweltbewußtsein in Afrika nix ändern - wir machen es denen ja vor, wie es falsch ist.
Nur die Vorbildfunktion zieht und da gibt es für Europa und auch Deutschland die glatte Schulnote 6.
Wie viel vom Plastikmüll wird wiederverwertet oder verbrannt? - Aha...
Wie viel vom Hausmüll kommt in die Biogasanlage und wie viel wird mit Kohle und Heizöl verbrannt? - Aha.

Zur Überschrift und Diskussion:
Warum sollen sich Afrikaner einer Geburtenkontrolle unterziehen und Europäer nicht?
Damit wir uns im Wohlstand suhlen können und keine hungrigen Kinder zur Weihnachtszeit auf dem TV anschauen müssen?
Entweder die Geburtenkontrolle gilt für alle oder keinen und wenn wir endlich lernen würden zu teilen, gehen sich auch 20 Mrd. Menschen auf diesem Planeten aus - völlig problemlos.


----------



## Poulton (26. August 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, nicht einmal im Ansatz. Bis in die siebziger war das bei uns ziemlich normal.


Ich empfehle dazu vom Deutschlandfunk das Mehrteilige Wo der Giftmüll seine Spuren zieht.
Besonderes Schmankerl: Früher hat man seinen Giftmüll in die DDR verbracht, weil das unschlagbar günstig war und wo er einfach nur in offene Deponien verklappt wurde, nach der Wende hatte man ihn wieder am Bein.

Edit: MDR exakt: Verstrahlt - Vergiftet - Vergessen  Das Erbe der DDR Erdgas-Förderung | YouTube
Altmark: Giftiger Bohrschlamm im Boden | MDR.DE
DDR 1988: Peter Wensierski über den Film "Bitteres aus Bitterfeld" | YouTube
https://www.spiegel.de/video/vor-20-jahren-osteuropas-umweltsuenden-video-1084852.html
https://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13497113.html


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2019)

Naja,

ohne eine massive Reduzierung der Weltbevölkerung wird auch der komplette Umstieg auf EE nichts bringen.

Das ist aber nur ein Schuh.

Der Ressourcenverbrauch an nicht wieder regenerativen Rohstoffen nimmt doch deswegen nicht ab.

Mehr Leute > höherer Wohlstand >höherer Energieverbrauch > mehr Nahrung > mehr Rodung > mehr Umweltzerstörung > höhere Preise ...

ich könnte jetzt ewig fortfahren.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

Ich bitte das Folgende nicht im Sinne eines kommunistischen Manifests, sondern als rein mathematische, demographische und ggf. anthropologische Denkübung zu verstehen: Wenn jetzt die reichsten 10% der Weltbevölkerung 90% der _derzeit erschlossenen, überwiegend fossilen_ Ressourcen verbrauchen, müsste man (theoretisch) erst einmal einen Ausgleich schaffen, durch den die Weltbevölkerung komplett in den Bereich von (minimal) befriedigter Grundbedürfnisse bis hin zu (maximal) moderatem Wohlstand kommt. Eine weitere Zunahme der Weltbevölkerung müsste im Einklang mit der weiteren Erschließung regenerativer und der Wiederaufbereitung begrenzter Ressourcen erfolgen. 

Das klingt erst einmal utopisch, aber man darf nicht vergessen: Von 7,7 Milliarden Menschen leben ein paar Prozent extrem verschwenderisch, aber auch nur ein paar Prozent sind extrem arm und weit unter dem Existenzminimum, aber die meisten leben bereits jetzt innerhalb bzw. in Spuckweite der Wohlfühlzone. Logisch, sonst hätten wir heutzutage viel häufigere und viel härtere Umverteilungskonflikte. Das  ist die eine Seite.

Die andere Seite ist die, dass der weltweite Wohlstand, unabhängig von seiner Verteilung, mit Raubbau erkauft wird. Um weltweite Veränderungen anzustoßen, muss weltweit erst einmal jeder möglichst gleich viel zu gewinnen und gleich viel zu verlieren haben. Ungerechtigkeits- und Neiddebatten müssen raus aus der Gleichung. Um die Menschheit zu verändern, muss man erst einmal eine Menschheit haben, nicht aber zig Menschheiten, die durch ihre Teilhabe im Guten wie im Schlechten komplett voneinander getrennt sind.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2019)

@Mahoy:

Was würde -theoretisch- passieren, wenn man allen Menschen der Welt auf einen Schlag gute Bildung geben würde?

Wenn man auf einen Schlag die Weltwirtschaft nicht auf Aktiendividenden und Gewinnmaximierung, sondern auf eine gerechtere Verteilung des Wohlstandes mittels nachhaltiger Technologien und Arbeitsplätzen bringen würde?

Ich schreibe nicht im Sinne doktrinenhaften Sozialismus, sondern im Sinne des Humanismus.

Das geistige Potential von eben fast 8 Mrd. Menschen ist so unglaublich gewaltig und wir nutzen nur einen verschwindend kleinen Teil der Geisteskraft.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass auch im Sinne des jeweiligen persönlichen Glückes diese Kraft so unglaublich groß sein würde, dass all die jetzigen Probleme innerhalb wenigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten nicht mehr existent wären.

Wir müssten eigentlich nur allen die Chance zur Mitwirkung geben.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ...
> Von 7,7 Milliarden Menschen leben ein paar Prozent extrem verschwenderisch, aber auch nur ein paar Prozent sind extrem arm und weit unter dem Existenzminimum, ...


Da ist der Denkfehler, es sind eben nicht ein paar Prozent, die in Armut leben. Die Logik, dass es mehr Umverteilungskriege geben müsste schon fast naiv. Wenn du nichts mehr besitzt außer deiner Arbeitskraft, womit willst du dann Krieg führen? Verweigern für einen Hungerlohn zu arbeiten? 

Schau dir mal die Zahlen an wieviele Menschen tatsächlich in Armut leben, laut dem was die Weltbank definiert, waren es 2018 knapp 3,4 Mrd. Menschen. Geht also eher in Richtung 50% der Weltbevölkerung...


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da ist der Denkfehler, es sind eben nicht ein paar Prozent, die in Armut leben. Die Logik, dass es mehr Umverteilungskriege geben müsste schon fast naiv. Wenn du nichts mehr besitzt außer deiner Arbeitskraft, womit willst du dann Krieg führen? Verweigern für einen Hungerlohn zu arbeiten?
> 
> Schau dir mal die Zahlen an wieviele Menschen tatsächlich in Armut leben, laut dem was die Weltbank definiert, waren es 2018 knapp 3,4 Mrd. Menschen. Geht also eher in Richtung 50% der Weltbevölkerung...


In den paar Jahrtausenden Menschheitsgeschichte war Hunger eigentlich immer ein recht starkes Motiv für einen Krieg/Revolution. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da ist der Denkfehler, es sind eben nicht ein paar Prozent, die in Armut leben.



Armut ist relativ, je nach Perspektive und Definition. Mir ging es um den Anteil der Weltbevölkerung, der nach *jeder* Definition als arm zu gelten hat, also permanent ums Überleben kämpft. Das mag nicht allumfassend sein, aber ansonsten verrennt man sich schnell.

Ein Beispiel: So ziemlich die komplette Bevölkerung Kubas gilt nach so ziemlich sämtlichen Standards als arm und noch nicht einmal frei. Aber die Menschen dort liegen im Zufriedenheitsindex dennoch immer mit an der Spitze und haben im Wesentlichen, was sie brauchen, trotz immer wiederkehrender Knappheit auch lebensnotwendiger Dinge (wie zum Beispiel Medikamente). Kuba ist nicht frei von Umweltproblemen, aber der größte Teil davon wird außerhalb erzeugt (z.B. Anstieg des Meeresspiegels etc.) und um dort die Regler von "weitestgehend zufrieden" auf "zufrieden" zu drehen braucht es nur ein wenig mehr politische Freiheit und eine punktuell bessere Versorgung - nichts davon vergrößert den ökologischen Fußabdruck.



> Die Logik, dass es mehr Umverteilungskriege geben müsste schon fast naiv. Wenn du nichts mehr besitzt außer deiner Arbeitskraft, womit willst du dann Krieg führen? Verweigern für einen Hungerlohn zu arbeiten?



Ich sprach von Konflikten. Das können Kriege sein, aber dazu gehören beispielsweise auch Migrationsbewegungen. Dafür, was Menschen unternehmen, wenn sie tatsächlich und ohne Chance auf Besserung am Ende sind, gibt es genug historische Beispiele. Die meisten Menschen brauchen aber dort, wo sie sind, nicht viel mehr als das, was sie haben; vor allem aber eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit, Planungssicherheit und (politische) Stabilität, Bildungs- und Erwerbschancen. Und noch einmal: All diese Dinge zerstören nicht zwingend die Umwelt.

Wenn wir davon reden, Armut damit zu bekämpfen, dass alle der Mär vom unbegrenzten Wachstum folgen, können wir gleich einpacken.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Armut ist relativ, je nach Perspektive und Definition. Mir ging es um den Anteil der Weltbevölkerung, der nach *jeder* Definition als arm zu gelten hat, also permanent ums Überleben kämpft. Das mag nicht allumfassend sein, aber ansonsten verrennt man sich schnell.



Gilt ein Mensch nicht als arm, wenn er nur 2 Dollar am Tag zum Leben hat?


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gilt ein Mensch nicht als arm, wenn er nur 2 Dollar am Tag zum Leben hat?



So ungefähr, und das zeigt das Problem: Ich bin ja beruflich viel herumgekommen und an vielen Orten dieser Welt hat man mit zwei Dollar am Tag nicht nur ausgesorgt, sondern kann sich mehr leisten als der Nachbar, der mit 50 Cent/Tag auskommen muss, aber trotzdem weder Hunger leidet noch unglücklich ist.

Wenn an wirklich reformieren will, muss man bei sich anfangen und überlegen, was man haben muss, und nicht, was man haben kann.
Ich sage nicht, dass wir alle in einer Langhaus wohnen, unsere (große) Schüssel Hirsebrei am Tag und ein glückliches Hühnchen am Wochenende haben müssen, während wir nach des Tages Arbeit im manuellen ökologischen Landbau unsere maximal zwei Kinder auf den Knien schaukeln, uns den Sonnenuntergang anschauen und im Hintergrund ein wieder heimisch gewordener Wolf heult.

Deutlich mehr (bzw. anderes) als das und zwar für jeden ist machbar, sofern niemand postuliert, man müsse jeden Menschen auf dem Planeten auf den Stand bringen, der in den Industrienationen als Quasi-Standard betrachtet wird, weil er praktischerweise genug Konsum zur Befeuerung eines verkorksten Wachstumsgedanken voraussetzt.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn an wirklich reformieren will, muss man bei sich anfangen und überlegen, was man haben muss, und nicht, was man haben kann.



Für mich bedeutet es, dass die Grundlagen erfüllt sein müssen, wie der Zugang zu Trinkwasser. Dann der Zugang zu Bildung. Jeder Mensch auf der Erde sollte zumindest lesen und schreiben können.


----------



## taks (27. August 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutlich mehr (bzw. anderes) als das und zwar für jeden ist machbar, sofern niemand postuliert, man müsse jeden Menschen auf dem Planeten auf den Stand bringen, der in den Industrienationen als Quasi-Standard betrachtet wird, weil er praktischerweise genug Konsum zur Befeuerung eines verkorksten Wachstumsgedanken voraussetzt.


Dazu bräuchte es aber zuerst ein funktionierendes Wirtschaftsmodell welches nicht auf Wachstum beruht.

Dazu wäre dieses Buch zu empfehlen: https://www.amazon.de/Wohlstand-ohne-Wachstum-Wirtschaften-endlichen/dp/3865812457


----------



## JePe (27. August 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet die Notwendigkeit aufzeigt die menschliche Anzahl auf 100 Milionen zu senken. Schnell wurde der Thread gelöscht. Man redet nicht gerne über unangemene Dinge.



Schade. Dein zweifellos wissenschaftlich fundierter Vortrag haette mich wirklich interessiert.



jadenhoch schrieb:


> 1. Wie lange kann der Planet die Spezies Mensch noch ertragen?



Unbegrenzt. Denn anders als Du scheinbar denkst, braucht der Planet uns nicht. Umgekehrt dagegen ...



jadenhoch schrieb:


> 2. Wäre weniger nicht besser?



Wo genau siehst Du denn da Einsparpotenzial und nach welchen Kriterien bemisst Du, wer (oder sollte ich sagen: was?) lebenswert ist?

Was nicht heissen soll, dass ich mir in Einzelfaellen nicht wuenschen wuerde, die Eltern waeren sich nie begegnet oder haetten wenigstens ein Kondom benutzt.



jadenhoch schrieb:


> 3. Wieso wollen die selbsternannten Grünaktivisten nicht über die wahren Ursachen reden, die reden nämlich lieber über Nebenschauplätze wie die Treibshausreduktion



Was ist ein "selbsternannter Gruenaktivist" und was ist die wahre Ursache?

Gerne rede ich mit Dir ueber diese unangenehmen Dinge.



Lotto schrieb:


> In Afrika/Asien ist der Lebensstadard historisch eben im Mittel deutlich niedriger als in der westlichen Welt.



Das Konzept der Kolonialisierung knackig auf den Punkt gebracht. Bis hierhin war ich noch guter Dinge. Aber dann kamen diese Klopper hier:



Lotto schrieb:


> In Afrika wird der Müll einfach auf ne offene ungeschützte Deponie gekippt oder in den Fluss geworfen. Das sind Zustände, über die sind wir schon seit weit über 100 Jahren hinaus sind.



Sehr oft wird das nicht _der_, sondern _Dein_ Muell sein. Produzier weniger davon und verschliesse bei dem, was uebrigbleibt, nicht die Augen davor, was damit passiert. Dann verschwindet das Problem. So wie sich auch die Kernkraft-Fans fragen sollten, was mit den strahlenden Abfaellen ihres so herrlich billigen Stroms passiert - um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.



Lotto schrieb:


> In den aufstrebenden Regionen ist das aber nicht so. Da muss sich alles dem Wohlstandbestreben unterordnen.



Die Welt geht den Bach runter, weil irgendwelche Bimbos fliessend Wasser, Strom und womoeglich einen Supermarkt wollen. Unerhoert! Und dann vermehren die sich auch noch?! Koennen die sich nicht einfach wie der durchschnittliche saturierte Westeuropaeer bei einem normalerweise unter 10 Minuten langen Clip auf was-auch-immer-tube.com einen vor die naechste Palme wedeln? Demographischer Wandel kann doch auch Spass machen!

Wenn ich Dich missverstanden habe, tut es mir leid. Wenn Deine Formel dagegen lautet - "die da" muessen den Guertel enger schnallen, damit "wir" weiter Party machen koennen, dann bist Du schlicht Teil des Problems.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet es, dass die Grundlagen erfüllt sein müssen, wie der Zugang zu Trinkwasser. Dann der Zugang zu Bildung. Jeder Mensch auf der Erde sollte zumindest lesen und schreiben können.



Da stimme ich Dir mal zu. 

Das kostet aber leider wieder Geld,

und wer wird das aufbringen müssen?

Hast du schon mal gehört,

dass solche Leute wie Bezos, Buffett, Koch usw.

plötzlich Wohltäter werden?

So, aus Menschenliebe?


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal gehört,
> 
> dass solche Leute wie Bezos, Buffett, Koch usw.
> 
> ...



Dann nimmst du ihnen das Geld eben wieder weg.
Wer braucht denn 60 Milliarden?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimmst du ihnen das Geld eben wieder weg.
> Wer braucht denn 60 Milliarden?



Einfach die Kohle auszahlen und für 6 Wochen in ne dunkle Kammer sperren. Dann sieht man, was mit 60 Milliarden geht oder nicht geht. 

Immerhin, man könnte damit Feuer machen und sich den Allerwertesten abwischen, darüber hinaus nicht viel. Braucht der Mensch wohl doch andere Dinge um zu überleben.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn 60 Milliarden?


OT: Darf ich die Frage bis zur nächsten Hyperinflation zurück stellen?^^


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimmst du ihnen das Geld eben wieder weg.
> Wer braucht denn 60 Milliarden?



Dann mache mal. 

Steueroasen gibt es doch weltweit genug,

dazu noch ein Geflecht von Offshoreunternehmen auf den Bahamas , Aruba usw.

Da sieht letztendlich keine regionale Finanzbehörde mehr durch.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann mache mal.
> 
> Steueroasen gibt es doch weltweit genug,
> 
> ...



Dann übst du Druck auf diese Länder aus. Wenn die Bahamas die Daten nicht raus geben, verbietest du Banken von den Bahamas Geschäfte zu machen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2019)

Na sicher,

wir sollten uns aber mal an den gegebenen Tatsachen halten. 

Daran wird sich auch in 50 Jahren nichts ändern.

Geld muss arbeiten, daran wirst auch du nichts ändern können,

alter Mann.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> OT: Darf ich die Frage bis zur nächsten Hyperinflation zurück stellen?^^



Als würden dir bei einer Hyperinflation noch 60 Mrd. helfen, die waren, orientiert man sich an der letzten Hyperinflation, auch nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr mehr als ein 1 Pfund Brot wert.
Bei Hyperinflationen nützt dir auch das größte "Umlaufvermögen" nichts mehr, da helfen nur noch Sachwerte (Gebäude / Grundstücke, Gold / Edelmetalle, wertvolle Kunststücke / Möbel, Zigaretten (in solchen Zeiten dank süchtigmachender Wirkung ein wertstabiles Gut), usw.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Geld muss arbeiten, daran wirst auch du nichts ändern können,



Geld arbeitet? Ich hab noch keinen 50er gesehen, der einen Hammer trug.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2019)

@nightslaver
Musst du einen kleinen Scherz so ausführlich kommentieren?


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geld arbeitet? Ich hab noch keinen 50er gesehen, der einen Hammer trug.





Ich halte mich jetzt hier mal etwas zurück.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und dieses tolle Bewusstsein der westlichen Welt? Meinst du Leute welche die Erderwärmung als vollkommen vom Menschen unbeeinflusst ansehen? Viele davon haben einen gewissen POTUS gewählt. SUVs werden immer beliebter. Es sind vor allem junge Menschen die umdenken. Vorbei sind die Zeiten wo ein dickes Autos ein Statussymbol war. Aber viele junge Menschen bedeutet nicht die komplette westliche Welt. Lange nicht.



Wobei man das Problem mit den SUV recht einfach über eine extra Steuer lösen könnte. 
Z.B. 100% Steuer auf alle neuen Sportwagen und SUVs. 
Das Geld könnte man dann in ein günstiges Deutschland- oder zumindest Bundelandweites Jahresticket für den Nah und Regionalverkehr stecken, das in allen Verkehrverbünden gleich gilt. 
Für Schüler/Azubis/Studenten könnte man das dann sogar noch mal extra vergünstigt als Bildungsticket anbieten. 

Von der Steuer könnte man dann echte Geländewagen für Leute die auf reale Geländetauglichkeit angewiesen sind (z.B. Förster) ausnehmen.
Da würde ich diese muss Kriterien festlegen:
- Allrad
- Differentialsperren
- bei 150 km/h abgeregelt.


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2019)

Genau so sieht's aus! Nicht verbieten, sondern stärker in die Verantwortung nehmen.

Wer unbedingt einen überdimensionierten und unterfunktionalisierten Pkw durch die Innenstadt bewegen muss, gibt damit quasi ein Bekenntnis dazu ab, dass er sich's leisten kann. Und wer sich's leisten kann, hat auch noch was übrig, um den ÖPNV bzw. dessen Nutzer zu subventionieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man das Problem mit den SUV recht einfach über eine extra Steuer lösen könnte. .


Wo bleiben eigentlich die die Reaktionen unserer Populisten, gegen diesen heimtückischen Mord eines terroristischen Rasermörders? Oder spielt es für die AfD gar keine Rolle, ob unschuldige Menschen, in diesem Falle sogar arische Kindern, heimtückisch gemeuchelt werden, solange es nicht ihren widerwärtigen rassistischen Gedanken entsprich? Immerhin geht es doch, um die NSAfD Sprache zu bemühen, um einen "_erbkranken_" Epileptiker, einen "_genetisch minderwertigen Volksschädling und Parasiten_".

Und ja, gegen diese Seuche großer und schwerer Fahrzeuge gibt es ganz einfache Mittel. Man kann einfach Stadtteile nur noch für Fahrzeuge bis sagen wir 2.10m Breite freigeben, also maximal die Golfklassen, oder man kann Maximalgewichte festlegen.  Besser noch, Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen werden nach Impuls definiert. Dann kännen die drei Tonnenpanzer gerne mit 15km/h durch Wohngebiete fahren.



Mahoy schrieb:


> gibt damit quasi ein Bekenntnis dazu ab, dass er sich's leisten kann.


Wenn ich diese Studie sehen, könnte man auch etwas anderes vermuten:
Mann fährt Kleinwagen, um seinen riesigen Peni.s zu kompensieren


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Besser von, Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen werden nach Impuls definiert. Dann kännen die drei Tonnenpanzer gerne mit 15km/h durch Wohngebiete fahren.



Betrifft dann aber auch erstens alle, die dahinter fahren und Firmenfahrzeuge wären auch betroffen. 
Da finde ich die Idee mit dem 100% Kostenaufschlag bei teuren Neuwagen besser, weil es niemanden betrifft, der schon ein Auto hat und darauf beruflich angewiesen ist.

Wer dann wirklich noch einen Neuwagen kaufen will, was sich überhaupt nur wenige leisten können, kann dann entweder das Wassertoffahrzeug nehmen oder ist bereit 200.000€ für einen SUV zu bezahlen.

Wie man bei der Statistik sieht, kauft nur ein Fünftel  die Autos überhaupt neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wo bleiben eigentlich die die Reaktionen unserer Populisten, gegen diesen heimtückischen Mord eines terroristischen Rasermörders? Oder spielt es für die AfD gar keine Rolle, ob unschuldige Menschen, in diesem Falle sogar arische Kindern, heimtückisch gemeuchelt werden, solange es nicht ihren widerwärtigen rassistischen Gedanken entsprich? Immerhin geht es doch, um die NSAfD Sprache zu bemühen, um einen "_erbkranken_" Epileptiker, einen "_genetisch minderwertigen Volksschädling und Parasiten_".



Das ist den besorgten Bürgern noch nicht sicher genug. Es könnte ja ein bio- oder mindestens volksdeutscher Fahrer sein, der allein aufgrund falscher Beratung seiner Ärzte (Sind ja auch viele Polen und Iraner heutzutage!) auf den Gedanken kam, als Epileptiker ein Fahrzeug zu steuern.  

Da ich seit einigen Jahren auch zum illustren Kreis der "genetisch minderwertigen Volksschädlinge gehöre", muss ich ergänzen, dass Ärzte ab einem Jahr Anfallsfreiheit durchaus die Empfehlung zurücknehmen, kein Kraftfahrzeug zu bedienen. Jedoch wäre es grob fahrlässig, dies entgegen dem ärztlichen Rat (Es ist kein polizeiliches Fahrverbot ...) zu tun. Wer das doch macht, dem könnte man die gleiche implizite Tötungsabsicht unterstellen wie Migrantenkindern mit defizitärem Konsequenzbewußtsein. Aber an letzteren arbeitet sich die völkische Beobachterclique dann doch viel lieber ab. 



> Wenn ich diese Studie sehen, könnte man auch etwas anderes vermuten:
> Mann fährt Kleinwagen, um seinen riesigen Peni.s zu kompensieren



Ich bin Fußgänger. Also quasi dreibeinig unterwegs ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> .... Jedoch wäre es grob fahrlässig, dies entgegen dem ärztlichen Rat (Es ist kein polizeiliches Fahrverbot ...) zu tun.  ...


Leider ist nicht jeder so verantwortungsbewusst wie Du. Dir alles Gute und hoffentlich wirksame Medikamente. Es gibt ja immer bessere.

Sollen wir Dich ab jetzt Cäsar nennen?


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man das Problem mit den SUV recht einfach über eine extra Steuer lösen könnte.
> Z.B. 100% Steuer auf alle neuen Sportwagen und SUVs.
> Das Geld könnte man dann in ein günstiges Deutschland- oder zumindest Bundelandweites Jahresticket für den Nah und Regionalverkehr stecken, das in allen Verkehrverbünden gleich gilt.
> Für Schüler/Azubis/Studenten könnte man das dann sogar noch mal extra vergünstigt als Bildungsticket anbieten.
> ...



Diese allgemeine Stereotype ist wieder typisch für euch, wie in zig anderen Threads.
Es gibt dabei nur noch Schwarz und Weiß und alles wird über einen Kamm geschoren!

Ich fahre z.B. einen Sportwagen (500PS), der verbraucht aber dank super moderner Technik und Zylinderbankabschaltung zwischen 8-11 Litern im normalen Stadtverkehr, bei Überland bin ich eher bei 8 Liter und weniger.
Nur wenn ich es auf der Autobahn krachen lasse oder ständig beschleunige bin ich bei 12-15 Liter und damit immer noch 5-10 Liter sparsammer als Cayenne Turbos.

Meine Eltern sind beide über 70 und haben sich jetzt das erstemal einen SUV gekauft (KIA Sportage), da meine Mutter unter Atrose leidet und sie somit für sie 100mal bequemer in ein Aúto einsteigen und aussteigen kann, bei mir fährt sie gar nicht mehr mit, weil ihr mein Auto viel zu viel körperliche Probleme bereitet.
Der KIA Sportige hat einen 1.7 Liter Diesel Motor 6D-Temp und verbraucht zwischen 6-10 Liter je nach Fahrweise, wieso sollten meine Eltern und ich höhere Steuern bezahlen, wenn unsere Fahzeuge vom Realverbrauch 10 Liter und mehr unter den der hochgetunten SUVs liegen, nur weil man uns in Kategorien einteilen will?

So bekommt man keine Lösungen, sondern erzeugt nur mehr Frust.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So bekommt man keine Lösungen, sondern erzeugt nur mehr Frust.


Orientiere Dich nicht an Menschen, die es schlechter machen, suche Dir positive Vorbilder.

Wo bleibt das VW 2l Auto, wo das altengerechte, dass wir schon 2000 in einer Studie
beleuchteten. Um gut einsteigen zu können, bedarf es keines SUVs, das Fahrzeug muss
nur etwas höher sein, siehe Golf Plus, und einen drehbaren Fahrersitz haben. Das passt
auch alles in einen 3l Audi A2, so es den noch geben würde.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

Ich mache es mal sarkastisch,

wenn es danach geht müßte SOFORT ziemlich viele Sachen verboten werden!

- Auto und Motorradrennen jegliche Art
- Motorrad fahen an sich, da zu 90% nicht zielgebunden (Arbeit, einkaufen etc, sondern Fahren zum Spaß an der Freude)
- Private Flugzeuge
- Falschirmspringen
- Rundflüge jeglicher Art
- wenn man weiter geht, sämtliche Freizeitausflüge mit einem motorbetrieben Fahrzeug, gleiches kann man ähnlich auch zu Hause anstellen
- etc
- etc

Ich habe an meinem Auto ziemlich viel Spaß und verzichte dafür auf andere Dinge und ich lebe nur einmal, in soweit tangiert mich ein A2 ziemlich wenig, kein Auto das ich fahen möchte, wer mir mein Leben vorschreiben will und in Normen pressen will, die andere oder er selber definiert, gewinnt bei mir keinen Blumentopf, das nimmt die gleichen Züge an, wie zu Hochzeiten der katholischen Inquisition oder dem ev. Puritantismus.
Alle haben das gleiche zu tun und zu denken für das "eine" Ziel!

Dabei ist der Individualverkehr der kleinste Teil, mit dem man in Deutschland in irgendeiner Weise etwas erreichen kann!
Von unseren 2% CO2 Ausstoss (Weltweit) kommen 1% aus dem Bausbestand/Wohnungsbestand, das ist mit Abstand der größte "KIller", der kostet aber auch als Sanierung mit Abstand das meiste Geld, da ist es doch wesentlich einfacher einfach mal im zeichen des Umweltschutzes sinnlos Steuern zu erhöhen, selbst nach mehreren seriösen Forschungsprojekten bringt z.B. ein Tempolimit in Deutschland keine einzige eingesparte Tonne CO2, aber Hauptsache mal eine neue Religion für alle zu finden, an deren Regeln sich auch alle zu halten haben, ist so schön uniformiert.

Nur ich lasse micht nicht für dumm verkaufen, wer die größten Probleme in Sachen Umweltschutz nicht angeht als Politik, braucht mir nicht mit Steuern kommen, die absolut nichts bewirken!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich mache es mal sarkastisch,


Das ist nicht sarkastisch, dass ist realistisch und erst der Anfang. Das wird aber alles nicht passieren. Den einzelnen Hedonisten, dem sein Spaß über alles geht, interessiert es nicht, was er mit seinen Umweltverschmutzungen anrichtet. Darum habe ich auch die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Es wird sich rein gar nichts ändern und es wird 10°C wärmer werden, wenn nicht noch mehr und der Wasserspiegel wird langfristig um 100m steigen. Die Menschen werden überleben. Wenn sie dann aber hören, dass Deine Motivation war, weiterhin Spaß zu haben, werden sie auf dein Grab pinkeln.

Es ist kein Vorwurf, Du bist mit Deiner Einstellung einer unter 7.5 Milliarden. Und ich habe mir mein Haus in Schweden gesichert, da stört mich die Entwicklung  überhaupt nicht. Nur bewaffnen muss man sich.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

Das ist doch völliger Blödsinn, wenn man sich die Realität anschaut.

Wie ich oben bereits sagte, senkt man den CO2 Ausstoß auf ganz andere Weise wesentlich besser und nachhaltiger, kostet halt nur wesentlich mehr Geld. Wer nicht an den Baubestand will, an Braun und Steinkohlekraftwerke und an einen Schienennetzausbau, das wesentlich weniger LKWs rumfahren, muss mir als einzelner Bürger nicht mit einer neuen Religion kommen, bei der Verbote oder Steuern so gut wie gar nichts bewirken, wenn man sich die realen Fakten ansieht.

Übrigens haben Elektroautos in der Regel mehr PS als herkömmliche Verbrenner.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens haben Elektroautos in der Regel mehr PS als herkömmliche Verbrenner.



Weil elektrofahrzeuge immer noch Image und Prestige bedeuten.
Dazu kommt, dass die Fahrzeuge sehr schwer sind.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann man auch Elektrofahrzeuge bauen, die leicht sind und deutlich weniger Leistung besitzen.
Solche Fahrzeuge können man im reinen Stadtbetrieb einsetzen, als Car Sharing Fahrzeuge z.B.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ....  muss mir als einzelner Bürger nicht mit einer neuen Religion kommen,,,.


Und tschüß. auf so etwas reagiere ich empfindlich. Wenn für Dich Naturwissenschaft eine Religion ist, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion. 

Mäuschen, das eine schließt das andere nicht. Es geht um jedes Energieverbrauch, um jede Ressource, um jeden Müll. ich sagte doch, den meisten ist gar nicht klar, wie tiefgreifend sie ihr Leben ändern müssen und wo sie überall massive Verschmutzung anrichten. Fahr Du Deinen 500PS Sportwagen und habe Freude dabei.


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens haben Elektroautos in der Regel mehr PS als herkömmliche Verbrenner.



Einfach nur falsch.
Kennst wohl nicht so viele Autos.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach nur falsch.
> Kennst wohl nicht so viele Autos.



Deswegen hat er ja "in der Regel" gesagt, damit man auch eine Ausnahme machen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und tschüß. auf so etwas reagiere ich empfindlich. Wenn für Dich Naturwissenschaft eine Religion ist, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.
> 
> Mäuschen, das eine schließt das andere nicht. Es geht um jedes Energieverbrauch, um jede Ressource, um jeden Müll. ich sagte doch, den meisten ist gar nicht klar, wie tiefgreifend sie ihr Leben ändern müssen und wo sie überall massive Verschmutzung anrichten. Fahr Du Deinen 500PS Sportwagen und habe Freude dabei.



Weißt du, jetzt hast du dich halt selber entlarvt und zwar ziemlich deutlich!
Ich betrachte Naturwissenschaft bestimmt nicht als Religion und ich bestreite bestimmt nicht den Klimawandel!

Du machst genau das Gegenteil, nach den Naturwissenschaftlern geht es eben NICHT um jeden einzelnen Energieverbrauch, SONDERN es geht darum mit unseren Möglichkeiten (technisch und Verhalten) und gewisse Menge CO2 WELTWEIT einzusparen, damit der Klimawandel nicht weiter fortschreitet!
Auf Deutschland bezogen, spielt der Individualverkehr eine absolut kleine Rolle mit kaum Auswirkungen, das was Auswirkungen hätte, wäre die Sanierung des Bau/Wohnungsbestandes, damit könnte wir den deutschen CO2 Ausstoß halbieren (50%), dazu kommen Braun und Steinkohlekraftwerke und auch gewerblicher Verkehr, den man auf die Schiene bringen kann. Auch ernergieintensive Betriebe stehen noch vor dem Individualverkehr. 
Entweder willst du die Fakten leugnen, die man seriös überall nachlesen kann oder dir geht es um einen sozialen Kreuzzug?!


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2019)

Sind hier wieder Teilnehmer veganer Kreuzfahrten sowie  Häschenstreichelnde und einen auf Öko machende SUV/Sportwagen-Fahrer  unterwegs? Ich geh mal den Braunkohlenofen einheizen. Damit bin ich genauso Öko.

Abgesehen davon: Ich empfehle an der Stelle das gut einstündige Klimafreundlich unterwegs - Alternativen zum eigenen Auto von gestern im DLF.



Don-71 schrieb:


> selbst nach mehreren seriösen Forschungsprojekten  bringt z.B. ein Tempolimit in Deutschland keine einzige eingesparte  Tonne CO2,


Das liest sich doch etwas anders:  https://www.bund.net/fileadmin/user...litaet_kurzinfo_tempolimit_auf_autobahnen.pdf


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen hat er ja "in der Regel" gesagt, damit man auch eine Ausnahme machen kann.


Es ist eben nicht die Regel.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn es danach geht müßte SOFORT ziemlich viele Sachen verboten werden!
> 
> - Auto und Motorradrennen jegliche Art
> - Motorrad fahen an sich, da zu 90% nicht zielgebunden (Arbeit, einkaufen etc, sondern Fahren zum Spaß an der Freude)
> ...



Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf Deutschland bezogen, spielt der Individualverkehr eine absolut kleine Rolle mit kaum Auswirkungen



Falsch. Der Verkehr macht 1/3 der Emissionen aus. Dazu hat sich aufgrund der immer stärkeren Motoren und mehr Fahrzeugen nichts positiv geändert. 

Das Elektroauto allein ist auch keine Lösung, denn auch das steht im Stau. Die Lösung ist, die Menge der Autos auf der Straße zu halbieren. Dann sind auch viel mehr Parkplätze frei.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

Bewirkt blos rein gar nichts, sondern dient nur dazu alles das zu verbieten, was du nict magst!

Ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 130 km/h senkt den deutschen CO2 Ausstoß um 0,15-0,2%. Voll üppig wahrschlich deine Verbote um weitere 0,1% wenn überhaupt, bleiben als 99,7% deutscher CO2 Ausstoß erhalten.
Geht eure neue Ersatzreligion wo anders anpreisen, vielleicht bei Leuten die wesentlich dümmer und naiver sind!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Geht eure neue Ersatzreligion wo anders anpreisen, vielleicht bei Leuten die wesentlich dümmer und naiver sind!


Mein kleine Menschenfeind, wenn es erst einmal ein Tempolimit gibt, werden die Autos wieder kleiner und schwächer und dann sinkt auch der Verbauch, naheliegend, oder? Aber gut, beschimpfe uns als Religiöse und mach mit Deinem Gewissen aus, was Du persönlich anrichtest. Denn genau dafür bist Du verantwortlich. Und wenn Du meinst, was interessieren meine Verschmutzungen, wenn 7,5 Milliarden andere Menschen auch irgendwas erzeugen, dann hast Du rein gar nichts verstanden. Das ist Fingerpointing, aber das können besorgte Bürger sehr gut.

Und es ist unglaublich schlau, den gesamten Verkehr zu bewerten. Ja, mit einem Tempolimoit auf Autobahnen erreicht man niemanden, der Benzin in der Stadt abwackelt. Aber auch dort helfen kleinere und leichtere Autos massiv. Musst Du als bekennender Menschenfeind aber nicht verstehen. Ist ja auch voll religiös ....

Nur mal so für Dich. Von allen unseren Straßen, in Summe 640.000km sind keine 2000km ohne Tempolimit. Was für eine Einschränkung soll es also sein, wenn man auf diesen 0,3% der Straßen ebenso ein Tempolimit einführt? Du siehst, Dein absurde Statistik kann man beliegig anwenden.

Das sind sinnvolle Autos zum Personentransport, ist natürlich für die Jünger der Markus Religion_ "Ich geb Gas, ich will Spaß"_ nicht verständlich.
VW XL1 – Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Der Verkehr macht 1/3 der Emissionen aus. Dazu hat sich aufgrund der immer stärkeren Motoren und mehr Fahrzeugen nichts positiv geändert.
> Das Elektroauto allein ist auch keine Lösung, denn auch das steht im Stau. Die Lösung ist, die Menge der Autos auf der Straße zu halbieren. Dann sind auch viel mehr Parkplätze frei.



Wo stossen jetzt 1000 Autos mit E Antrieb im Stau die gleichen Emissionen aus, wie 1000 Autos mit Verbrenner?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bewirkt blos rein gar nichts, sondern dient nur dazu alles das zu verbieten, was du nict magst!
> 
> Ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 130 km/h senkt den deutschen CO2 Ausstoß um 0,15-0,2%. Voll üppig wahrschlich deine Verbote um weitere 0,1% wenn überhaupt, bleiben als 99,7% deutscher CO2 Ausstoß erhalten.
> Geht eure neue Ersatzreligion wo anders anpreisen, vielleicht bei Leuten die wesentlich dümmer und naiver sind!



Stimmt, Verbote alleine lösen gar nichts, sondern können nur Bestandteil eines umfassenderen Lösungskonzepts sein, zu welchen definitiv auch ein besseres Angebot an öffentlichen Verkehrsangeboten gehören muss.

Aber solange man meint sich eine schlechte öffentliche Verkehrsinfrastruktur, wie die im nachvollgenden Video gezeigte, leisten zu können und öffentliche Verkehrsangebote immer weiter abbaut und lieber Individualverkehr und Autoindustrie fördert, wird es auch nicht besser werden, weil die Leute darauf angewiesen sind:

*Leuben - Abgehängt in der sächsichen Provinz / Exakt / MDR / 12:30min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6V_D3FIG-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 130 km/h senkt den deutschen CO2 Ausstoß um 0,15-0,2%.



Selbst das Umweltbundesamt ist da anderer Meinung.
Woher hast du also diese Zahlen?


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 130 km/h senkt den deutschen CO2 Ausstoß um 0,15-0,2%. Voll üppig wahrschlich deine Verbote um weitere 0,1% wenn überhaupt, bleiben als 99,7% deutscher CO2 Ausstoß erhalten.



Es wurde doch schon geschrieben: Die Summe vieler kleiner Maßnahmen bringt einen Effekt, denn die eine große (praktikable) Superlösung gibt es nicht.

Und noch einmal: Ich fände es nicht in Ordnung, dir das Fahren deines Sportwagens zu verbieten. Aber für den Spaß, den du dir zu Lasten Aller gönnst, kann man dich zum Nutzen Aller durchaus etwas stärker in die Pflicht nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.


Insbesondere beim Flugverkehr, wobei da noch die nicht CO2 Effekte dazukommen, die nicht weniger schädlich sind: Flugverkehr contra Klimaschutz - Atmosphaerische Spannungen (Archiv)


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo stossen jetzt 1000 Autos mit E Antrieb im Stau die gleichen Emissionen aus, wie 1000 Autos mit Verbrenner?



Es geht da nicht um die Emissionen, sondern um den Platz und Zeitverbrauch.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber solange man meint sich eine schlechte öffentliche Verkehrsinfrastruktur, wie die im nachvollgenden Video gezeigte, leisten zu können und öffentliche Verkehrsangebote immer weiter abbaut und lieber Individualverkehr und Autoindustrie fördert, wird es auch nicht besser werden, weil die Leute darauf angewiesen sind:



Deshalb eine Steuer auf die teuren Neuwagen, damit es eben Leute nicht betrifft, die auf ihr altes Auto angewiesen sind.
Damit sind die dann auch nicht verboten, aber wer es will muss dann halt auch die Kosten des öffentlichen Verkehrs tragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht da nicht um die Emissionen, sondern um den Platz und Zeitverbrauch.



Ach ist doch noch Platz, noch gibt es doch schließlich Fahrradwege und Gehwege in den Städten die man mit seiner Rostlaube zuparken kann, so das Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger nicht mehr vorbeikommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Insbesondere beim Flugverkehr, wobei da noch die nicht CO2 Effekte dazukommen, die nicht weniger schädlich sind:


Der Stromverbrauch elektrischer Drohnen wird geringer als der Transport in ICEs, die alles andere als sparsam sind. Sobald wir unseren Strom über EE erzeugen ist jede Art Elektromobilität langfristig relativ sauber, weil alle Komponenten der Fahrzeuge, insbesondere Batterien sehr gut rezykelt werden können.

Alleine schon das Mikroplastik durch die Reifen der SUVs ist ein Drama. Und auch da helfen kleine und leichte Fahrzeuge massiv. Aber das ist ja alles Religion ...
Mikroplastik: Der groesste Verursacher sind Autoreifen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Mikroplastik: Es ist der Reifen, nicht das Duschgel | MDR.DE


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

#Faktenfuchs: Was bringt ein Autobahn-Tempolimit fuer die Umwelt? | BR24

Ich weiß nicht wie du das bestreiten kannst, selbst die Lobby Studie von Poulton kommt zum gleichen Ergebnis bezogen auf dem gesammten deutschen CO2 Ausstoß, Tempolimit 130 Km/h und Verkehraufkommen gerechnet auf 2020.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch elektrischer Drohnen wird geringer als der Transport in ICEs, die alles andere als sparsam sind. Sobald wir unseren Strom über EE erzeugen ist jede Art Elektromobilität langfristig relativ sauber, weil alle Komponenten der Fahrzeuge, insbesondere Batterien sehr gut rezykelt werden können.



Schon wieder so ein Blödsinn, Batteriezellen machen aus Umweldgründen nur sehr bedingt Sinn, vom Energieeinsatz und Wasserverbrauch bei Herstellung, wenn man Wasserstoff ohne Fosile Energien herstellt, ist dieser der Batteriezelle haushoch überlegen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2019)

Steuern heißen Steuern, weil man damit Dinge steuern kann und weil darin das Wort "teuer" vorkommt. Wenn man aus Spaß ein übermotorisiertes Fahrzeug fährt, ist das Luxus. Und für Luxus gibt es Luxusteuern.

Wer ein Fahrzeug der selben Klasse aus beruflichen Gründen benötigt oder weil es sonst beispielsweise nichts Passendes für die Oma zum Einsteigen gibt, dann ist das kein Luxus und wird auch nicht als solcher besteuert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn man Wasserstoff ohne Fosile Energien herstellt, ist dieser der Batteriezelle haushoch überlegen.



Gerade wenn man Wasserstoff unter Einsatz regenerativer Energie gewinnt, ist das ideal.
Der Prozess ist nämlich sehr ineffizient. Aber wenn man Energie aus unerschöpflichen, unschädlichen Quellen hat, kann man es sich leisten, diese mit Verlust in eine besser speicher- und transportierbare Form umzuwandeln.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ist doch noch Platz, noch gibt es doch schließlich Fahrradwege und Gehwege in den Städten die man mit seiner Rostlaube zuparken kann, so das Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger nicht mehr vorbeikommen.



Wobei jetzt die Tage mittags im ZDF ein Beitrag über die Falschparker in Berlin war.
Da hatten dann welche in 2. Reihe geparkt, um im Restaurant essen zu gehen. Denen waren die 35€ egal und waren zu faul  nach einem Parkplatz zu suchen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer ein Fahrzeug der selben Klasse aus beruflichen Gründen benötigt oder weil es sonst beispielsweise nichts Passendes für die Oma zum Einsteigen gibt, dann ist das kein Luxus und wird auch nicht als solcher besteuert.



Entsprechende Ausnahmen für den Geländewagen hatte ich schon in meinem ersten Beitrag genannt.
Für die Oma tut es auch ein VW Touran oder Golf Plus, die in die Klasse Minivan fallen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Blödsinn, Batteriezellen machen aus Umweldgründen nur sehr bedingt Sinn, vom Energieeinsatz und Wasserverbrauch bei Herstellung, wenn man Wasserstoff ohne Fosile Energien herstellt, ist dieser der Batteriezelle haushoch überlegen.


Du solltest Dich nicht in Deiner Sekte der Umweltverschwender informieren, die gerne mit irgendwelchen Zahlen ihre Unschuld beweisen wollen. Ich sagte Recykling, aber mit dem Lesen hast Du es nicht so. Der erste Akku ist eine Umweltsauerei. Dann haben wir das Lithium aber und können mit relativ wenig Energieauswand aus alten Batterien neue machen. Du dagegen wirst mit jedem neuen Fahrzeug erneute ohne Ende Benzin verfeuern. Das musst Du aber nicht verstehen. Glaube Du, dass Du was Du glauben willst, ich hole mir mein Wissen im universitären Kreis. Da bekommt man auch sinnvolle Aussagen.

Energie fuer die Zukunft: Recycling von Lithium-Ionen-Akkus
...


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

Wobei Wasserstoff da besser ist, weil man schneller Tanken kann. 
Post aus Japan: Ein entscheidendes Jahr fuer H | Technology Review


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Wasserstoff da besser ist, weil man schneller Tanken kann.


Nein, es gibt kein Verteilungsnetz. Und ihn flüssig zu machen ist ein Problem. Es dampft ab. Du darfst mit Wasserstofffahrzeugen z.B. in keine Tiefgarage. Für Strom ist alles da. Aber die Lobby der Energieunternehmen bekämpft die sinnvolle Nutzung der EE bestmöglich und Merkel war über ihre gesamte Regierungszeit eine willige Hilfsgehilfin.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2019)

Das mit Wasserstoff in Tiefgaragen war doch nicht mehr aktuell oder galt das nur für anderes Gas?


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> #Faktenfuchs: Was bringt ein Autobahn-Tempolimit fuer die Umwelt? | BR24


Auch gelesen oder nur verlinkt? Darin findet man u.a.: 


> Da der CO2-Ausstoß von Autos in Deutschland 2017 bei ziemlich genau 100  Millionen Tonnen lag, entsprächen 1,1 Prozent etwa 1,1 Millionen Tonnen  und 1,6 Prozent etwa 1,6 Millionen Tonnen CO2. Wenn man den gesamten  CO2-Ausstoß Deutschlands von 798 Millionen Tonnen zugrunde legt, würden  durch ein Tempolimit von 130 km/h also zwischen 0,14 und 0,20 Prozent  der deutschen CO2-Emissionen eingespart.


und jetzt O-Ton von dir:


Don-71 schrieb:


> selbst nach mehreren seriösen Forschungsprojekten bringt z.B. ein Tempolimit in Deutschland keine einzige eingesparte Tonne CO2,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit Wasserstoff in Tiefgaragen war doch nicht mehr aktuell oder galt das nur für anderes Gas?


Mit Hochdrucktank ja, dann bekommst Du aber kaum Wasserstoff gespeichert, selbst mit 700bar nicht. 
Wenn es flüssig ist und damit min -180°C kalt, dampft es ab und das war es mit geschlossenen Räumen
Duerfen Brennstoffzellen-Fahrzeuge in Garagen parken? | Frage des Monats

Aber auch da gibt es Weiterentwicklungen
https://edison.handelsblatt.com/erk...fluessigen-wasserstoff-speicher/20361098.html


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2019)

Mal eine doofe Frage,aber darf man in Tiefgaragen mit Wasserstoffautos nicht rein weil das Gas in der Luft sein kann?

Und dann die Gefahr besteht das es sich entzündet? Wie war das mit Gasautos?

EDIT: Rotkaeppchen war schneller


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und dann die Gefahr besteht das es sich entzündet?


Alte Weisheit:
"Gas hebt das Dach"

Egal ob Methan oder Wasserstoff. Wafferstoff verflüchtigt sich besser, hat dafür weitere Zündgrenzen. Das explodiert eigentlich immer,


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> #Faktenfuchs: Was bringt ein Autobahn-Tempolimit fuer die Umwelt? | BR24
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie du das bestreiten kannst, selbst die Lobby Studie von Poulton kommt zum gleichen Ergebnis bezogen auf dem gesammten deutschen CO2 Ausstoß, Tempolimit 130 Km/h und Verkehraufkommen gerechnet auf 2020.



Ja, dann runter auf 100Km/h auf Autobahnen, 60Km/h auf Landstraßen und 30km/h in Städten. Wohnviertel auf 10Km/h begrenzen.
Wer beim schnell Fahren erwischt wird, zahlt einen Monatslohn Strafe.
Nicht nur der CO2 Ausstoß sinkt, Unfälle nehmen ab, Stress wird weniger.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Alte Weisheit:
> "Gas hebt das Dach"
> 
> Egal ob Methan oder Wasserstoff. Wafferstoff verflüchtigt sich besser, hat dafür weitere Zündgrenzen. Das explodiert eigentlich immer,


Die Schule ist schon ein paar Jahre her, da vergesse ich eben ein paar Dinge


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mit Hochdrucktank ja, dann bekommst Du aber kaum Wasserstoff gespeichert, selbst mit 700bar nicht.
> Wenn es flüssig ist und damit min -180°C kalt, dampft es ab und das war es mit geschlossenen Räumen



Gibt es auch eine Lösung für die längere Speicherung:
Deutscher Zukunftspreis Schadstofffrei mit Wasserstoff Richtung Zukunft


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2019)

Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung, dass man Brennstoffzellen für die Langstrecke und BEVs für die Kurzstrecke nehmen sollte.
Wenn nötig wohlbemerkt.

Spezialfälle kann man immer noch mit synthetischen Kraftstoffen abdecken. Ich möchte mein Löschfahrzeug zum Beispiel nicht mit nem Gastank oder nem Akku ausstatten. Aber wie gesagt, dass sind Spezialfälle und fallen nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, dass man da so sehr auf die Effizienz achten müsste wie beim Auto das tausende Kilometer im Jahr fährt.


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

Wir werden als Menschheit sowieso nicht überleben,

alles was wir jetzt unternehmen,

dient nur dazu,

unser Verrecken etwas zu verzögern.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir werden als Menschheit sowieso nicht überleben,



doch. Menschen werden überleben. Das ist nicht das Problem. Die Frage ist halt welche Gesellschaft es am Ende geben wird.


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> doch. Menschen werden überleben. Das ist nicht das Problem. Die Frage ist halt welche Gesellschaft es am Ende geben wird.



Nö, werden wir nicht.

Weil wir einfach von hier nicht fortkommen werden,

wenn dieser Planet ausgenommen worden ist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2019)

Wir reden hier grad nicht über die nächsten 100.000 Jahre


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir reden hier grad nicht über die nächsten 100.000 Jahre



Richtig,

weil wir soviel Zeit gar nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Mahoy (14. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt kein Verteilungsnetz. Und ihn flüssig zu machen ist ein Problem. Es dampft ab. Du darfst mit Wasserstofffahrzeugen z.B. in keine Tiefgarage. Für Strom ist alles da.



Tanken würde ich das auch nicht wollen, aber wie schon gesagt, Wasserstoff ist ein gutes Zwischen-/Speichermedium. Man kann auch wieder in elektrischen Strom daraus machen, beispielsweise um die eher nicht so gute Skalierbarkeit erneuerbarer Energieerzeugung auszugleichen.

Wenn die Sonne lacht und/oder der Wind geht, verpufft viel erzeugte Energie oder Windräder stehen von vornherein still, weil der Bedarf zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht so groß ist. Andererseits braucht man zu Stoßzeiten durchaus mehr Energie, als es lohnenswert ist, allein dafür weitere Anlagen aufzubauen. Daher: Immer alles erzeugen was geht und speichern, was gerade nicht gebraucht wird für den Zeitpunkt, an dem es gebraucht wird.
Wasserstoff ist dabei natürlich nur eine Möglichkeit unter Vielen, aber die mit Mehrwert, weil er transportabel ist. Es wird immer Winkel auf der Erde geben, die durchaus Energie benötigen, aber weder ans Stromnetz angeschlossen noch lokal Energie erzeugen können/sollen, da helfen dann chemische Energieträger. Und wenn man die auch mit Hilfe regenerativer Energie gewinnt, um so besser.

Und dann gibt es ja noch die H2-O2- Brennstoffzelle. Diese ist inzwischen sicher, sofern man beim Abdampfen verhindert, dass sich gefährliche Konzentrationen bilden. Allerdings derzeit unwirtschaftlich, weil die Erzeugung von Wasserstoff so viel Energie verschlingt. Aber wenn man welche über hat und die auch noch sauber ist, entfällt das. Und Brennstoffzellen sind ihrerseits auch transportabel, erneuerbar und können bei entsprechender Vorbereitung auch von Laien wie eine herkömmliche Batterie ausgetauscht werden. Das spart zwei Dinge, die in der Öko-Bilanz leider oft unter den Tisch fallen, nämlich Zeit und Platz.


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2019)

Insbesondere kann man mit H2 und Brennstoffzelle eben auch direkt Fahrzeuge betreiben. 
Mit Wasserstoff-Antrieb ueber die Piste | Freie Presse - Zwickau

Zum Thema Sicherheit:
Spektakulaerer Test zeigt: Wasserstoff im Auto muss nicht gefaehrlicher sein als Benzin - wissenschaft.de
Man beachte das Datum: 2003
Man hätte also schon seit 15 Jahren passende Autos herstellen können.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2019)

Selbst U Boote werden mit Brennstoffzellen mit Energie versorgt. Würde man ja auch nicht machen, wenn es nicht sicher wäre.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2019)

Versenkt ist versenkt. Da ist es egal durch was.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

Glaube das Problem Mensch wird sich demnächst von selbst erledigen  ,  das nennt man Evolution bzw natürliche Auslese. 
Die Senkung der Population wird auf jedenfall eintreten , wird dann aber drastisch.

Die haben jetzt die Forschung von Antibiotika eingestellt , und damit zugegeben das der Erreger MRSA überlegen ist bzw nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist.  Mit demnächst meine ich maximal 200 Jahre. Dann leben nur noch maximal 1 Milliarde , wenn es hart kommt keiner mehr .
Kann aber auch schneller gehn als ihr denkt wenn der Erreger richtig abdreht !

Es gibt schon seit ca 100 Jahren biologische Verfahren um den Erreger in den Griff zu kriegen bzw zu töten , aber diese wurden von der Pharmalobby aus Profitgier Jahrzehnte strickt untersagt bzw verboten . Jetzt nach der ganzen jahrzehntelangen Antibiotika-Fütterung ist es wohl zu spät .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die haben jetzt die Forschung von antibiotika eingestellt .


Nein, "Die" haben das nicht eingestellt, denn in Russland, China, Indien und vielen andere Länder wird munter weiter geforscht. Nur die zivilisierte westliche Welt, deren einziges Streben neuerdings noch mehr Reichtum ist, hat in seinen großen Pharmafirmen keine Antibiotikafforschung mehr, weil es sich wirtschaftlich nicht rechnet. An Potenzmitteln verdient man viel, damit auch alte weiße Männer wie Eppstein noch junge Frauen vergewaltigigen können. Dafür gibt es natürlich Forschungsmittel. 

Wenn die erste Million Deutscher gestorben ist, wird auch wieder Geld für neue Antibiotikas freigemacht. Viel wirksamer, allerdings etwas aufwendiger, sind Phagentherapien, an denen die letzten Jahrzehnten im wesentlichen Russland forschte, inzwischen aber weltweit das Potential erkannt wird. Da liegt die Zukunft, weil es, wenn man passende Phargen gefunden hat, viel selektiver gegen bestimmte Erreger und ohne Nebenwirkungen ist.
Phagentherapie – Wikipedia

Keine Sorgen, der Mensch stirbt nicht aus. Der ist zu anpassungsfähig.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

Bei selbstgemachten Umweltschäden vielleicht  ,  aber ein Erreger / Keim lacht da nur drüber und es ist ein Klacks für den uns auszulöschen.
Der Mensch kann sich in 200 Jahren nicht anpassen , dafür bräuchte er mehr Zeit vielleicht 500.000 Jahre oder so

Achja, das mit dem Keim ist ja auch irgendwie selbstgemacht bzw stark gefördert worden von dem Menschen.

Wißt ihr was einen Menschen ausmacht ?
Er ist in der Lage sich selbst auszulöschen . Kein anderes Individium ist dazu in der Lage....

Sollte in Wikipedia bzw in die Lehrbücher übernommen werden !


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nur die zivilisierte westliche Welt, deren einziges Streben neuerdings noch mehr Reichtum ist, hat in seinen großen Pharmafirmen keine Antibiotikafforschung mehr, weil es sich wirtschaftlich nicht rechnet.


"_Der Markt regelt_"



> An Potenzmitteln verdient man viel, damit auch alte weiße Männer wie Eppstein noch junge Frauen vergewaltigigen können.


Oder Mittel gegen sonstige Altersbeschwerden, damit alte Frauen auf der Tastatur rumtippen oder bei den Hells Grannies Motorrad fahren und Männer verprügeln können, wie als wenn sie noch 20 sind. 



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Der Mensch kann sich in 200 Jahren nicht anpassen , dafür bräuchte er mehr Zeit vielleicht 500.000 Jahre oder so


Es gab in der Menschheitsgeschichte schon zig schwere Seuchen und Epidemien.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> "_Der Markt regelt_"
> 
> Es gab in der Menschheitsgeschichte schon zig schwere Seuchen und Epidemien.



Ja , aber damals gab es noch keine Globalisierung bzw Flugzeuge und Großkontainerschiffe die um die ganze Welt fahren


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja , aber damals gab es noch keine Globalisierung bzw Flugzeuge und Großkontainerschiffe die um die ganze Welt fahren


Demografische Katastrophe • Caminos - Eine Reise durch die Geschichte Lateinamerikas • Lateinamerika-Institut (LAI)


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei selbstgemachten Umweltschäden vielleicht  ,  aber ein Erreger / Keim lacht da nur drüber und es ist ein Klacks für den uns auszulöschen.
> Der Mensch kann sich in 200 Jahren nicht anpassen , dafür bräuchte er mehr Zeit vielleicht 500.000 Jahre oder so



Es gibt immer welche, die Immun sind.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt immer welche, die Immun sind.



Okay , einigen wir uns auf 100 mio was der TE sagen wollte ^^   

Also ca um die 3%


----------



## Mahoy (14. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wißt ihr was einen Menschen ausmacht ?
> Er ist in der Lage sich selbst auszulöschen . Kein anderes Individium ist dazu in der Lage....



Da Einzige, was den Menschen zuverlässig vom Tier unterscheidet, ist seine Hybris. Nur ein Mensch kommt auf den Gedanken, seiner Spezies eine Fähigkeit zuzuschreiben, deren tatsächliches Vorhandensein er nicht überprüfen kann.

Wir wissen nicht, ob die Menschheit sich selbst auslöschen kann. Es gibt etliche Tierarten, die es durch ihr ganz normales Verhalten schaffen, ihre Population an den Rand der Ausrottung zu bringen. Aber das ist eher ein zyklisches Ereignis und wir sind eine vergleichsweise junge Art.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da Einzige, was den Menschen zuverlässig vom Tier unterscheidet, ist seine Hybris. Nur ein Mensch kommt auf den Gedanken, seiner Spezies eine Fähigkeit zuzuschreiben, deren tatsächliches Vorhandensein er nicht überprüfen kann.


Zumindest haben wir dafür das Potential. 100% kann es natürlich niemand sagen, ob wir fähig sind, unsere Art *völlig* auszulöschen.



> Es gibt etliche Tierarten, die es durch ihr ganz normales Verhalten schaffen, ihre Population an den Rand der Ausrottung zu bringen.


Hast du dafür ein paar Beispiele?

Ausser den "Lemmingen".


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest haben wir dafür das Potential. 100% kann es natürlich niemand sagen, ob wir fähig sind, unsere Art *völlig* auszulöschen.



Ein Atomkrieg sollte dafür reichen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest haben wir dafür das Potential. 100% kann es natürlich niemand sagen, ob wir fähig sind, unsere Art *völlig* auszulöschen.



Wie willst du das denn anstellen?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Atomkrieg sollte dafür reichen.



Auch das nicht. Gibt genug Gegenden, wo nichts einschlagen wird aber genug Leute leben.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du das denn anstellen?


Ich selber sowieso nicht.

Damals zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges und die beiden Atommächte USA und UDSSR atomar hochgerüstet waren, haben Wissenschaftler behauptet, dass soviel Zerstörungspotential vorhanden war, das jeder Mensch auf der Erde (theoretisch) 70 mal sterben würde. Wenn es zu einen globalen Atomkrieg kommen würde.
Wenn die Verteilung eine andere ist und manche Regionen gar nicht getroffen werden, dann sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2019)

Die Strahlung wird sich auf jeden Fall global verteilen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich selber sowieso nicht.
> 
> Damals zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges und die beiden Atommächte USA und UDSSR atomar hochgerüstet waren, haben Wissenschaftler behauptet, dass soviel Zerstörungspotential vorhanden war, das jeder Mensch auf der Erde (theoretisch) 70 mal sterben würde. Wenn es zu einen globalen Atomkrieg kommen würde.
> Wenn die Verteilung eine andere ist und manche Regionen gar nicht getroffen werden, dann sieht das natürlich anders aus.



Was würdest du denn atomar angreifen? Doch keine Kleinstadt. Dafür interessiert sich niemand.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Strahlung wird sich auf jeden Fall global verteilen.



Richtig, aber die Erde ist riesengroß.
Ein Asteroid setzt mehr Energie frei und auch da überlebt noch genug.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn atomar angreifen? Doch keine Kleinstadt. Dafür interessiert sich niemand.


Das ist klar. Es ging um das theoretische Zerstörungspotential.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Es ging um das theoretische Zerstörungspotential.



Dann müsstest du ausrechnen, wie viele Atomwaffen du brauchst um jeden Quadratkilometer Erdoberfläche platt zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du ausrechnen, wie viele Atomwaffen du brauchst um jeden Quadratkilometer Erdoberfläche platt zu machen.


Haben ja Forscher damals gemacht. Hatte ich geschrieben.
Sie hatten errechnet, dass jeder Mensch, mit dem damaligen Arsenal, theoretisch 70 mal sterben würde.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Haben ja Forscher damals gemacht. Hatte ich geschrieben.
> Sie hatten errechnet, dass jeder Mensch, mit dem damaligen Arsenal, theoretisch 70 mal sterben würde.



Und was ist mit den Leuten in Ubooten? Die triffst du damit nicht.
Dann gibt es noch die, die in Flugzeugen hocken. Auch die triffst du nicht.
Dann noch die drei in der ISS.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten in Ubooten? Die triffst du damit nicht.
> Dann gibt es noch die, die in Flugzeugen hocken. Auch die triffst du nicht.
> Dann noch die drei in der ISS.



Die müssen da auch irgendwann mal rauskommen, oder verhungern halt dadrin.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die müssen da auch irgendwann mal rauskommen, oder verhungern halt dadrin.



Ja, aber die triffst du nicht und Uboote haben den vorteil, dass sie auch mal längere Zeit unter Wasser fahren können.
Da findet sich schon eine schicke Südseeinsel, auf der Kokosnüsse und Honig fließen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. September 2019)

Sieht schlecht aus mit der Südseeinsel:
Das Eis der Erde schmilzt – "ein gigantisches Experiment" | heise online

Zumal auch da heute schon einige verstrahlt sind.
Kernwaffentests: Insel staerker verstrahlt als Tschernobyl - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Zahlen zu den Atomwaffen gibt es auch:
US-Forscher stellen fest: Atomkrieg ist eine dumme Idee - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Nuklearer Winter: Welche Folgen haette ein regionaler Atomkrieg fuer die Welternaehrung? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


			
				https://www.spektrum.de/news/welche-folgen-haette-ein-regionaler-atomkrieg-fuer-die-welternaehrung/1347744 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst ein regional beschränkter Atomkrieg zwischen Indien und Pakistan, bei dem maximal 100 Atombomben gezündet würden, hätte eine globale Hungerkrise zur Folge.
> [...]
> Da die Folgen zudem nicht nur auf China beschränkt wären und wohl weite Teile der Nordhalbkugel von Missernten betroffen wären (von der Not in Indien und Pakistan ganz zu schweigen), kalkulieren die Forscher damit, dass weltweit mindestens eine Milliarde Menschen als Folge des Kriegs akut vom Verhungern bedroht wären.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber die triffst du nicht und Uboote haben den vorteil, dass sie auch mal längere Zeit unter Wasser fahren können.
> Da findet sich schon eine schicke Südseeinsel, auf der Kokosnüsse und Honig fließen.


Vorher aber viel Spaß mit den Bienen, soweit ich gehört habe, gefällt denen überhautp nicht, wenn man ihnen den Honig abgreift.
Und von Kokosnüssen allein kann man ja schlecht leben. Tom Hanks jedenfalls ist irgendwann wahnsinnig geworden.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du dafür ein paar Beispiele?
> Ausser den "Lemmingen".



Das Paradebeispiel: Marienkäfer. Wenn genug Futter da ist, vermehren die sich wie blöd und fressen sich anschließend gegenseitig das Futter weg. 99,99999% (Fantasiewert, keine Ahnung wie viel das genau sind und gerade zu faul um nachzuschauen ...) verenden, der Rest hat wieder gescheite Lebensbedingungen und das ganze Spiel geht zyklisch von vorne los.

Wer kann sagen, dass es bei uns nicht genauso und der Zyklus nicht einfach nur etwas länger ist? Wie gesagt, wir sind eine sehr junge Art auf diesem Planeten. Was uns auf jeden Fall eigen ist: Ein Hang zu Extremen, nämlich entweder kompletter Sorglosigkeit oder totaler Panik, dass wir als Art draufgehen könnten.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Atomkrieg sollte dafür reichen.



Ein weltweiter nuklearer Krieg zerstört in erster Linie die menschliche Zivilisation, nicht unbedingt die Spezies Mensch. Wir sind recht anpassungsfähig - nicht nur hinsichtlich Intelligenz, sondern auch was ganz simple Überlebensmechanismen angeht. Wir können unsere Körpertemperatur regeln und unspezifische Nahrung aufnehmen, haben keine  besonderen Limitationen hinsichtlich unseres Reproduktionsverhaltens etc.. Wenn wir müssen, sind wir fast wie Ratten.

Beispielsweise ist Radioktivität tendenziell ungesund, aber abseits tödlicher Hotspots eher eines von zig anderen Mutagenen. Viele werden erkranken, einige werden steril, andere passen sich an. Das Leben geht weiter.

Es *kann* natürlich sein, dass wir die Erde (für uns) - nicht nur durch einen nuklearen Schlagabtausch - gänzlich unbewohnbar machen, muss aber nicht. Wenn wir davon sprechen, die Erde zu retten, geht es in erster Linie darum, uns als Spezies zu retten. Und dabei geht spezifisch sogar erst einmal eher um Lebensqualität als um das grundsätzliche Weiterbestehen unserer Art.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer kann sagen, dass es bei uns nicht genauso und der Zyklus nicht einfach nur etwas länger ist? Wie gesagt, wir sind eine sehr junge Art auf diesem Planeten. Was uns auf jeden Fall eigen ist: Ein Hang zu Extremen, nämlich entweder kompletter Sorglosigkeit oder totaler Panik, dass wir als Art draufgehen könnten.



Weil wir reflektierende Lebewesen sind. Wir wissen, was um uns herum passiert, sind ja größenteils selbst dafür verantwortlich.
Der Mensch ist das einzige Lebewesen, das weiß, dass das Leben endlich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Paradebeispiel: Marienkäfer.


Was Du meinst ist der Jäger-Beute Zyklus. Das ist etwas anderes, als eine komplette Ausrottung. 
Zwar gibt es, schaut man auf neuere Forschung zu Säugetieren, auch bei höheren Arten so etwas
wie Kriegszüge, z.B. bei Schimpansen oder Killerwalen, aber deas gefährdet niemals die Art. Auch
der Mensch hat vermutlich schon zur Steinzeit als Jäger und Sammler zum eigenen Überleben
anderen Horden das Futter und die Frauen weggenommen, ausgerottet wurden sie dadurch nicht.
Raeuber-Beute-Beziehung – Wikipedia

Ich finde den link gerade nicht, aber die menschliche Art wurde vor Äonen auf eine Restpopulation
von ca. 3000 Exemparen reduziert. Zumindest legt das unsere sehr enge gegenseitige Verwandt-
schaft und die begrenzte Anzahl an unterschiedlichen Mitochondrien nahe. Das waren vermutlich
Umweltkatastrophen. Die Restpopulation wird im Raum des heutigen Südafrikas vermutet, wenn
ich den Artikel noch richtig im Kopf habe. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## DKK007 (15. September 2019)

Da gab es vor einiger Zeit auch was im ZDF zu. Kann ich aber gerade nicht mehr finden. Eventuell bei TerraX.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2019)

So genug Facebook.
Die Demos gegen SUVs mit den Demos gegen Juden in der Weimarer Republik verglichen.

Politische Ecke: CDU


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2019)

Behaupten kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist!

Der Vergleich ist absurd, die Demonstrationen im Moment gegen SUV und Autos allgemein, aber genauso.
Durchgeführt und teilgenommen von Leuten die keinen blassen Schimmer von der Realität haben!


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So genug Facebook.


Kehr dem Laden endlich den Rücken. Da treibt man sich doch nicht freiwillig rum. Das ist schlimmer als Assi-TV und Assi-Streamer zusammen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2019)

Die Demonstrationen gegen SUVs sind kein Quatsch, ich sehe es nur so, dass da etwas von oben kommen muss. Der Mensch ist schwach und wenn ich einen SUV Fahrer persönlich angreife bringt das gar nichts.



Poulton schrieb:


> Kehr dem Laden endlich den Rücken. Da treibt man sich doch nicht freiwillig rum.


Na hast eigentlich recht, bin nur noch dort wegen einigen Gruppen (Interrail, Arduino und Co)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Durchgeführt und teilgenommen von Leuten die keinen blassen Schimmer von der Realität haben!


Weil ja nur die "Klimakirche" behauptet, dass CO2 an den Klimaveränderungen schuld ist und jeder aufgeklärte besorgte AfD Wähler weiß, dass das alles nur Humbug ist, um Forschungsgelder zu bekommen. Darum geht es, oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

Und natürlich ist es völlig egal, ob wir 3to Autos mit wahnsinnigem Spritverbrauch nutzen, die Staus produzieren und für Rasermörder als Waffe dienen, weil es ja gegen jede Vernunft wäre, mit kleinen angepassten 2l Fahrzeugen seinen Individualverkehr zu betreiben. 2l Autos sind doch, glaubt man bestimmten Menschen, nur etwas für Sozioökoschwuchteln und wenn man den gesamten Energieverbrauch der Erde sieht, spielt es doch überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ich auf dem Weg zum Bäcker einen Liter Benzin verbrate, Oder worum geht es Dir?

Sparpotential gibt es reichlich, insbesondere Fahrzeuge bieten massive Einsparmöglichkeiten. Mein nächstes Fahrzeug für die Stecken von 20-60km wird so etwas, alles bis 20km mache ich mit dem Fahhrad, alle Langstecken aktuell mit dem Zug und Elektroroller, bis es sinnvolle 2l Autos gibt.
Renault TWIZY – Elektroflitzer fuer die Stadt

Wie schön wäre es, wenn weltweit nur noch sparsame Fahrzeuge verkauft würden. Aber solange wir die Verschwendung vorleben, will das jeder und meint, wenn die das machen, kann ich das auch. Was Du machst, Don, musst Du mit Deinem Gewissen klar machen und wenn Dich Deine Enkel fragen, kannst Du ihnen ja erklären, warum es Dein angebliches demokratisches Grundrecht ist, über Umweltverschmutzung zu lachen und so viel Dreck wie möglich zu produzieren. Das ist einzig Deine Verantwortung. Vermutlich wirst Du aber als guter Katholik einfach für Deine Umweltsünden beichten und dann ist ja alles gut. So machen das wahre Gläubige. Naturwissenschaftler gehen anders vor.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was Du meinst ist der Jäger-Beute Zyklus. Das ist etwas anderes, als eine komplette Ausrottung.



Es ist m.M. unerheblich, durch welches arttypische Verhalten sich eine Art an den Rand der Ausrottung bringt - mein Punkt ist der, dass es eben zumeist nur der Rand der Ausrottung ist und sich das Ganze selbst reguliert.  

Auch der Mensch kann sich nur so lange explosionsartig vermehren, wie er die Ressourcen dafür vorhanden sind. Reichen die Ressourcen nicht mehr, gibt es erst Verteilungskämpfe und Kannibalismus (beim Menschen zumeist im übertragenen, beim Marienkäfer im wörtlichen Sinne) und schließlich kollabiert die Population. Ab einem gewissen Grad der Reduktion reichen die Ressourcen jedoch wieder, können sich sogar erholen; gleichermaßen die Population und das Spiel geht von vorne los.

Beim Menschen ist es komplexer, aber trotz unserer grundsätzlichen (aber häufig ungenutzten) Fähigkeiten der Abstraktion und Reflexion nicht unbedingt erfassbar. Und es widerspricht unserem Selbstverständnis einzuräumen, das auch wir womöglich trotz all unserer Errungenschaften natürlichen Zyklen unterworfen sind. Aus Perspektive des Planeten ist es aber unerheblich, ob Marienkäfer die Blattläuse und damit sich selbst dezimieren und womöglich eine Unterart Marienkäfer die andere Unterart verdrängt oder ob sich Menschen gegenseitig Kernwaffen auf die Köpfe werfen, um letztlich auch nur ganz primitive territoriale Ansprüche durchzusetzen.

Das ist im Kern nichts anderes, als wenn eine Schimpansenhorde mit Steinen und Knüppeln bewaffnet gegen eine andere zieht. Das sind durchaus unterschiedliche Maßstäbe, aber trotzdem ein Nichts im Maßstab einer Evolution, die in Jahrmillionen atmet. Wenn wir uns selbst und einen Großteil der irdischen Flora und Fauna nach rund Millionen Jahren Mensch aus der Existenz expedieren, kräht kein Hahn (sofern einer überlebt) danach. Ebenso wenig, wenn wir erneut bei verstreuten Gruppen anfangen, die durch die Steppe ziehen. Statt auf Raubtiere (die sind ja ausgerottet) müssen die dann auf radioaktive Hotspots achten. Irgendwas ist ja immer ...


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2019)

Grad den Twizy finde ich etwas teuer, da muss ich ehrlich sein. Aber diese kleinen E-Flitzer lösen für den Individualverkehr wirklich viele Probleme,
außerdem hätten wir durch sie einige Probleme welche per Akku gespeiste Elektroautos haben nunmal haben vermindert. Hier meine ich vorallem das Stromnetz.


----------



## DKK007 (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch der Mensch kann sich nur so lange explosionsartig vermehren, wie er die Ressourcen dafür vorhanden sind. Reichen die Ressourcen nicht mehr, gibt es erst Verteilungskämpfe und Kannibalismus (beim Menschen zumeist im übertragenen, beim Marienkäfer im wörtlichen Sinne) und schließlich kollabiert die Population. Ab einem gewissen Grad der Reduktion reichen die Ressourcen jedoch wieder, können sich sogar erholen; gleichermaßen die Population und das Spiel geht von vorne los.



Das haben halt viele die kapitalistisch denken nicht verstanden, dass es kein unbegrenztes Wachstum gibt und man anstatt noch mehr Waren und Wachstum besser mal abspecken und weniger und nachhaltiger produzieren sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch der Mensch kann sich nur so lange explosionsartig vermehren, wie er die Ressourcen dafür vorhanden sind. Reichen die Ressourcen nicht mehr, gibt es erst Verteilungskämpfe und Kannibalismus (beim Menschen zumeist im übertragenen, beim Marienkäfer im wörtlichen Sinne) und schließlich kollabiert die Population. Ab einem gewissen Grad der Reduktion reichen die Ressourcen jedoch wieder, können sich sogar erholen; gleichermaßen die Population und das Spiel geht von vorne los.


Und trotzdem ist es in so einer Situation völlig absurd, keine Kinder zu kriegen. Die Natur will, dass sich die fittesten durchsetzen, und wenn von 100 Lebewesen einer Art nur eines durchkommt, muss man halt 100 Nachkommen zeugen, besser 200. Das ist die Logik der einen, insbesondere der religösen, schaut man auf das Verhütungsverbot des Papstes. Vernünftige Menschen regeln das anders. Nur leider gibt es so wenige davon, wie die ganze Diskussion ums Sparen von Ressourcen zeigt.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2019)

Der (nicht lustige) Witz ist ja: Es gibt Orte auf diesem Planeten, dort haben Familien ein halbes Dutzend Kinder und ihr ökologischer Fußabdruck ist um ein Vielfaches geringer als das - sagen wir mal - eines Singles mit Sportwagen.  

Man kann also mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass Kinder - oder generell die Größe bzw. das Wachstum der Population - nicht das Problem sind, sondern das Verhalten einzelner Personen oder Gruppen innerhalb der Population.

Womit wir wieder am Anfang der ganzen Debatte wären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann also mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass Kinder - oder generell die Größe bzw. das Wachstum der Population - nicht das Problem sind, sondern das Verhalten einzelner Personen oder Gruppen innerhalb der Population.


Aber genau darum geht es doch. Diese Verschwender wollen, anstatt sich selber einzuschränken, denn es wäre ja wirklich unmenschlich, wenn man anstatt Öl, Gas und Kohle zu verheizen alles mit teurer EE erzeugt werden müsste, lieber mit dem Finger auf die ärmsten der Ärmen zeigen und sagen: Die sind schuld, die haben drei Kinder! Das sind westliche Werte ...


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2019)

Leider wahr, aber ich glaube noch dran, dass es einfach ein Zwang der Geschichte sein wird, dass wir uns ändern und dass die wirklich große Katastrophe ausbleibt.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2019)

Eine große Katastrophe wird so oder so irgendwann kommen. Wenn kein Atomkrieg dann ein Supervulkanausbruch oder Asteoriteneinschlag.
Yellowstone ist schon längst überfällig. Und es gibt noch andere Supervulkane.
Dazu noch die Klimaerwärmung, welche wir sowieso nicht mehr aufhalten können. Wenn dann vielleicht noch etwas abschwächen mit großer Anstrengung.
Pandemien wären auch noch möglich.
Oder Gammablitze.

Ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber es gibt einige Gefahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu noch die Klimaerwärmung, welche wir sowieso nicht mehr aufhalten können.


Nein, nein, können schon, wir wollen nicht, es interessiert niemanden


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nein, können schon, wir wollen nicht, es interessiert niemanden


Dann müßte radikal in allen Bereichen was passieren und alle Länder ab sofort mitmachen.
Sonst wird das nichts mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nein, können schon, wir wollen nicht, es interessiert niemanden


Na nicht so negativ, alle wollen Wählerstimmen und das gibt es für Klimapolitik 
Wie grün Söder plötzlich wird, da ist vielleicht keine Überzeugung hinter aber schlicht und einfach Zugzwang.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2019)

Dramatische Wechsel des Klimas gab es schon öfter, ebenso wie Supervulkanausbrüche, Asteroideneinschläge oder Pandemien. Das Leben auf der Erde hat sie alle überstanden, sowohl bevor als auch nachdem unsere Spezies auf der Bildfläche erscheinen ist.

Dennoch muss man kein Baumkuschler sein, um den Klimawandel aufhalten oder zumindest abschwächen zu wollen. Das muss auch gar nichts damit zu tun haben, ob man sich dafür verantwortlich fühlt oder nicht. Man muss einfach nur abwägen, was letztendlich ungemütlicher wird: Die gewohnte Lebensführung jetzt bei moderaten Kosten freiwillig ein wenig einzuschränken, oder diese in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft unfreiwillig bei explodierenden Kosten in beträchtlichem Umfang einschränken zu müssen.

Also, selbst wenn ich kein Idealist wäre, keinen Nachwuchs hätte und so dumm wäre wie ein Sack Badewannenstöpsel: Die Entscheidung fiele mir leicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung fiele mir leicht.


Ebend, wir haben doch keine Probleme. Und was interessieren uns nachfolgende Generationen? Alleine schon, was wir denen an chemischem Müll im Boden hinterlassen ist eine Unverfrohrenheit, dazu die tickenden Bomben des Atommülls. 

Nach uns die Sintflut ...


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dramatische Wechsel des Klimas gab es schon öfter, ebenso wie Supervulkanausbrüche, Asteroideneinschläge oder Pandemien. Das Leben auf der Erde hat sie alle überstanden, sowohl bevor als auch nachdem unsere Spezies auf der Bildfläche erscheinen ist.


Aber ein großes Massenaussterben hat der Mensch noch nicht miterlebt:Massenaussterben – Wikipedia

Bei denen mindestens 75% aller Arten ausgestorben sind.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nach uns die Sintflut ...


Ich wünsch mir immer noch, dass der Niederschlagsmangel von diesem und letzten Jahr, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (15. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir immer noch, dass der Niederschlagsmangel von diesem und letzten Jahr, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt.



Ebenfalls, wäre schön


----------



## DKK007 (15. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei denen mindestens 75% aller Arten ausgestorben sind.



Er macht das auch eher nebenbei, als plötzlich.
Vogelsterben Deutschland 2019! Ursachen: Insektensterben, Agrargifte, Neonicotinoide, Glyphosat, Naturzerstörung, Katzen, Usutu-Virus & Verkehr oder Windräder & Rabenvögel?

Der massive Verlust der Biodiversitaet ist fuer den Menschen so bedrohlich wie der Klimawandel | Wissen & Umwelt | DW | 06.05.2019


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine große Katastrophe wird so oder so irgendwann kommen. Wenn kein Atomkrieg dann ein Supervulkanausbruch oder Asteoriteneinschlag.
> Yellowstone ist schon längst überfällig. Und es gibt noch andere Supervulkane.



Die Yellowstone Caldera wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht als Ganzes ausbrechen. Daher könnte mal ein Vulkan kommen aber keiner, der globale Auswirkungen hat.
Da kannst du auch auf das große Beben in Kalifornien warten.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu noch die Klimaerwärmung, welche wir sowieso nicht mehr aufhalten können. Wenn dann vielleicht noch etwas abschwächen mit großer Anstrengung.
> Pandemien wären auch noch möglich.



Aufhalten nicht mehr, der Klimawandel läuft ja schon. Trotzdem muss alles dran gesetzt werden, damit die Temperaturen nicht mehr so schnell ansteigen wie jetzt. Noch können die Weltmeere den Temperaturanstieg der Atmosphäre kompensieren -- auf Kosten der Lebensumstände im Meer -- aber irgendwann ist das vorbei und dann schlägt es durch.



RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Gammablitze.



Aktuell wüsste ich keine bevorstehende Supernova, dessen Rotationsachse genau zur Erde zeigt.
Beteigeuze wird irgendwann zur Supernova werden, aber wann kann keiner abschätzen. Vielleicht in 500.000 Jahren, vielleicht auch erst in 2 Millionen Jahren. Aber wir blicken nicht auf die Rotationsachse von Beteigeuze.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir immer noch, dass der Niederschlagsmangel von diesem und letzten Jahr, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt.



Winter? 
Was ist Winter?


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

Es geht auch mit um den Vulkanischen Winter. Das war in dem einen Artikel zum nuklearen Winter schon verlinkt. 
Ein Vulkan schreibt Weltgeschichte - Spektrum der Wissenschaft



> Damit nicht genug: Nach dem Tambora-Ausbruch wurde China von verheerenden Hochwassern heimgesucht. Tausende Menschen starben. In Indien stockte der Regen bringende Monsun, in weiten Regionen verdorrten die Felder, zahllose Menschen verließen ihre Heimat. Manche Forscher vermuten, dass durch die Wanderströme vor allem im Norden Indiens eine weltweite Choleraepidemie ausgelöst wurde. Vor dieser Zeit war die Seuche im Wesentlichen auf die Pilgerstraßen hinduistischer Mönche im Gangestal beschränkt gewesen. Jetzt trugen vom Hunger Vertriebene den Erreger bis ins regenreichere Bengalen. Von dort gelangte das Bakterium Vibrio cholera mit britischen Truppen nach Nepal und Afghanistan. Nachdem die meist tödlich verlaufende Infektionskrankheit auch am Kaspischen Meer auftrat, breitete sie sich die Wolga hinauf bis ins Baltikum aus – und über die muslimischen Pilgerwege Richtung Mekka bis in den Mittleren Osten. Als die erste Cholerawelle im Sommer 1832 schließlich New York erreichte und die Bewohner der Metropole in Panik aufs Land flohen, ahnte niemand, dass auch diese Epidemie eine mittelbare Folge des Vulkanausbruchs im fernen Indonesien war.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müßte radikal in allen Bereichen was passieren und alle Länder ab sofort mitmachen.
> Sonst wird das nichts mehr.


Schön wärs schon wenn alle mitmachen aber leider interessieren sich manche Leute mehr für Geld als für die Umwelt



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir immer noch, dass der Niederschlagsmangel von diesem und letzten Jahr, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt.


Ich mag Schnee nicht, also bei dir kann es gerne so viel Schneien aber bei mir bitte nicht


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

Oder halt den Schnee aus Südamerika nehmen. 
Wobei auch der nicht umweltfreundlich ist:
Umweltschutz: Der oekologische Fluch der Drogen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Yellowstone Caldera wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht als Ganzes ausbrechen.


Warum? Das ist doch eine große Magmakammer.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Yellowstone Caldera wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht als Ganzes ausbrechen. Daher könnte mal ein Vulkan kommen aber keiner, der globale Auswirkungen hat.
> Da kannst du auch auf das große Beben in Kalifornien warten.



Woher willst du denn das wissen, was selbst unter Wissenschaftlern umstritten ist? 

Das Szenario, dass aus Yellowstone irgendwann eine II. Dekkan-Trapp oder Sibirisches Trapp wird ist genau so wahrscheinlich, wie ein singulärer Ausbruch eines Teils. 50:50

Die vorhandene Ausbruchsmasse unter der Plumbe ist im Übrigen 1,5x so groß wie Dekkan 

Yellowstone: Forscher entdecken Magmaquelle von Supervulkan - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ein Weltuntergang ist Peanuts dagegen...


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2019)

Umwelt: Gruene Energie aus der Toilette - Golem.de

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht auf welche Ideen man kommt. So viele Schrauben an denen wir drehen können und es wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir diese Herausforderung des Klimawandels nicht meistern können.


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

Wobei die Leute dann halt nicht mehr alles mögliche reinwerfen dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum? Das ist doch eine große Magmakammer.



Ja, aber du kriegst ja nie nur einen Riss, durch den dann alles strömt bis sie leer ist.
Es findet immer nur ein Druckausgleich statt. Ich würde sogar vermuten, dass der Druckausgleich innerhalb der Caldera statt findet und man nichts davon mitbekommt außer ein paar Ausschläge am Seismographen. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn das wissen, was selbst unter Wissenschaftlern umstritten ist?



Ich weiß eine Menge. 
Na ja. Wie waren denn die Ausbrüche früher? Da ist auch nie die gesamte Caldera ausgebrochen sondern immer nur Teilstücke.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das Szenario, dass aus Yellowstone irgendwann eine II. Dekkan-Trapp oder Sibirisches Trapp wird ist genau so wahrscheinlich, wie ein singulärer Ausbruch eines Teils. 50:50



Das sehe ich nicht so.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die vorhandene Ausbruchsmasse unter der Plumbe ist im Übrigen 1,5x so groß wie Dekkan
> 
> Yellowstone: Forscher entdecken Magmaquelle von Supervulkan - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ein Weltuntergang ist Peanuts dagegen...



Alles nur Spekulation.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

"Das sehe ich nicht so" und "Alles nur Spekulation" ist jetzt aber auch keine wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumentation. 

Ich darf zitieren:
Bei der letzten großen Eruption des Yellowstone-Vulkans vor 640.000 Jahren stürzte der Boden ein und hinterließ einen Krater von der Größe Korsikas.

DAS ist jetzt keine Kleinigkeit und es ist nachgewiesen, dass allein die oberflächennahe Plumbe (ca. 45 km tief) jetzt schon ca. 2fache Außmaße des letzten Ereignisses hat.

In einem gebe ich dir Recht, wann es so kommt, weiss kein Mensch, das ob eines erneuten Ausbruches dürfte außer Frage stehen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Das sehe ich nicht so" und "Alles nur Spekulation" ist jetzt aber auch keine wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumentation.



richtig. Darf ich ja auch, da meine Glaskugel super läuft. 
Aber lies dir das doch mal durch.
Da treffen sich Glaskugelbesitzer mit Kaffeesatzlesern und fragen  Wünschelrutengänger. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich darf zitieren:
> Bei der letzten großen Eruption des Yellowstone-Vulkans vor 640.000 Jahren stürzte der Boden ein und hinterließ einen Krater von der Größe Korsikas.
> 
> DAS ist jetzt keine Kleinigkeit und es ist nachgewiesen, dass allein die oberflächennahe Plumbe (ca. 45 km tief) jetzt schon ca. 2fache Außmaße des letzten Ereignisses hat.
> ...



Trotzdem reine Spekulation. Man kann keine Vulkanausbrüche vorhersagen und von Supervulkanen versteht man rein gar nichts.
Da werden, wie beschrieben, irgendwelche Messungen gemacht und dann wird was beschlossen. Aber wenn man wirklich verstehen will, muss man erst mal einen Supervulkanausbruch erleben und sich den Verlauf anschauen.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wenn man wirklich verstehen will, muss man erst mal einen Supervulkanausbruch erleben und sich den Verlauf anschauen.



Wenn das mal dann nicht zu spät für Analysen ist.^^

Also ich bin froh, dass es Vukanologen gibt, die zumindest jetzt schon ansatzweise zu verstehen versuchen, wie das alles funktioniert.

Immerhin wissen wir um die Auswirkungen solcher gigantischen  Ausbrüche aus der Geologie heraus.

Der Toba in NZ oder Taupa auf Sumatra aber auch Santorin waren vergleichsweise keine Eruptionen mit verheerenden Auswirkungen.

Der Taupa hat, so weit die Untersuchungen, damals einen Großteil der Urmenschenbevölkerung weltweit ausgelöscht.

Da hatte unsere Spezies schlichtweg Glück gehabt.

Gut, jetzt gibt es ein paar mehr von uns und wir würden einen Ausbruch vom Yellowstone aber auch Phlegräischen Feldern als Mensch wohl überleben.

Aber gerade Letztere würden wohl  auch einen größeren Teil Europas entvölkern...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

Keine Frage. Erforschung ist wichtig. Gerade was Vulkane und Erdbeben angeht. Kann man das auch nur auf wenige Tage vorhersagen, ist viel getan.

Es gibt ja nicht nur die Caldera unterm Yellowstone. Gibt noch genug andere Supervulkane und ausbrechen kann da immer was.
Aber ich würde halt nicht zu schwarz malen. Die spanische Grippe hatte damals eine Menge Menschen getötet, aber ausgerottet hat das nichts.
Und auch eine Nuklearexplosion wird uns nicht auslöschen. Höchsten die Sonne bekommt mal Schluckauf oder so. Aber auch das ist nicht zu erwarten, da die Sonne echt eine ruhige Kugel schiebt.
Fakt ist, der Klimawandel ist das, was unsere Lebensgrundlage am Stärksten bedroht. Wir haben es kommen sehen aber nichts getan und das werden die nachfolgenden Generation zu Recht kritisieren.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fakt ist, der Klimawandel ist das, was unsere Lebensgrundlage am Stärksten bedroht. Wir haben es kommen sehen aber nichts getan und das werden die nachfolgenden Generation zu Recht kritisieren.



Das ist unbestritten und kann so einfach mal stehen gelassen werden.


----------



## D0pefish (16. September 2019)

Leider stirbt man nicht an Galgenhumor, Selbstverlogenheit, Scheinheiligkeit und Besserwisserei. Würde mit einem Schlag das Problem Mensch erledigen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2019)

Manchmal reicht es auch sich mal auf anderen Planeten umzuschauen: 

Planetenforscher ueber Klimawandel: Moeglicherweise ein kritischer UEbergang | heise online


----------



## sereksim (3. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also entweder du schreibst die Überschrift komplett in Deutsch, dann wäre es "Menschliche Bevölkerung", und nicht "Human Population", oder aber du bleibst komplett bei Englisch, dann wäre es etwas in der Art von " massive reduce of human population", dann aber würde ich auch erwarten das der folgende Beitrag in Englisch gehalten ist und nicht ins Deutsche wechselt.
> 
> Letztendlich, unnötige Überschriften Konstrukte in Denglish zeugen nicht von einer höheren Relevanz des Themas, oder zeugen auch nicht zwingend von einem mehr an Bildung der Person die das Thema eröffnet.
> 
> Ansonsten, weiß ich nicht warum du jetzt dazu noch ein extra Thema eröffnen musst, soweit ich mich beim Mitlesen im anderen Thread erinnern kann war die Thematik doch sowieso durchgekauft und wurde das "für" und "wider" erörtert, warum eine Reduzierung nicht mal eben um ein drastisches Maß möglich ist, also am Ende ein völlig unnötiger Thread der zu nichts Neuem führen wird.



Humanpopulation basiert zwar weniger auf dem  Englischen als auf Latein, unnötig ist die Formulierung trotzdem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der (nicht lustige) Witz ist ja: Es gibt Orte auf diesem Planeten, dort haben Familien ein halbes Dutzend Kinder und ihr ökologischer Fußabdruck ist um ein Vielfaches geringer als das - sagen wir mal - eines Singles mit Sportwagen.
> 
> Man kann also mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass Kinder - oder generell die Größe bzw. das Wachstum der Population - nicht das Problem sind, sondern das Verhalten einzelner Personen oder Gruppen innerhalb der Population.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet die Notwendigkeit aufzeigt die menschliche Anzahl auf 100 Milionen zu senken.


Das wird im Rahmen des Klimawandels, der Überfischung der Meere, der allgemeinen Umweltverschmutzung und des Artensterbens ganz natürlich passieren. Wenn man will, das eigene Nachfahren überleben, sollte man als erfolgreiche Strategie soviele Kinder wie nur möglich in die Welt setzen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. Oktober 2019)

jadenhoch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet die Notwendigkeit aufzeigt die menschliche Anzahl auf 100 Milionen zu senken. Schnell wurde der Thread gelöscht. Man redet nicht gerne über unangemene Dinge.
> 
> Die Wälder sind stark abgeholzt, die Meere leergefischt. Einheimische Tierarten getötet oder zurückgedrängt. Der Amazonas wird jedes Jahr teilweise in Brand gesetzt um mehr Weide und Anbaulfläche zu erhalten. Alles um die menschliche Spezie zu ernähren. Die unhaltbar weiter zunimmt.  Kennt ihr den Film Interstellar?
> 
> ...


Welche Maßnahmen sind zu ergreifen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Welche Maßnahmen sind zu ergreifen?


Lass Dich sterilisieren


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lass Dich sterilisieren


Schon a bissl extrem, oder?

Zölibat und fertig.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Lass Dich sterilisieren


Du willst doch reduzieren. Mein Mädchen macht übrigens keine Babies. 9 Monate Pause und das für so einen Beckensprenger, den man dann 18 Jahre am Hals hat. Das wollen wir nicht.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das wird im Rahmen des Klimawandels, der Überfischung der Meere, der allgemeinen Umweltverschmutzung und des Artensterbens ganz natürlich passieren. Wenn man will, das eigene Nachfahren überleben, sollte man als erfolgreiche Strategie soviele Kinder wie nur möglich in die Welt setzen.



Glaubst du dir eigentlich selbst? Was ist mit euch eigentlich falsch, dass ihr ständig Weltuntergangstheorien verbreiten müsst?
Die Menschheit wird durch den Klimawandel nicht aussterben, sie wird nicht einmal bedroht, sie wird sich anpassen und weiterleben. 
Die Überbevölkerung ist der Grund weshalb sich einige Länder nicht ernähren können, das reguliert sich in diesen Regionen aber wieder von alleine. 
Egal was ihr hier glaubt gegen den Klimawandel unternehmen zu können, nichts davon wird helfen, Milliarden Menschen streben in Afrika und Asien nach Wohlstand und dafür wird vor allem Energie benötigt, weshalb die Kohlekraftwerke dort aus der Erde sprießen, was jede Einsparung die der Westen machen könnte mehr als nur zunichte macht.

Wieso eigentlich den Namen geändert?


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon a bissl extrem, oder?
> Zölibat und fertig.



Wie gut das mit dem Zölibat funktioniert, sollte sich ja inzwischen herumgesprochen haben. Trotzdem ist die Katholische Kirche noch immer auf dem Trip, die Leute zu überreden, doch bitte keine Kondome zu verwenden, sondern enthaltsam zu leben. Ganz klar, was schon der Klerus unter kontrollierten (und gemütlichsten) Bedingungen nicht schafft, bekommen Laien natürlich unter denkbar ungünstigen Bedingungen hin ...



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du willst doch reduzieren. Mein Mädchen macht übrigens keine Babies. 9 Monate Pause und das für so einen Beckensprenger, den man dann 18 Jahre am Hals hat. Das wollen wir nicht.



Trotzdem lebt ihr beide nicht ewig. Und wenn ihr aus dem Leben scheidet, gibt es zwei Menschen weniger und aufgrund eurer Kinderlosigkeit null Menschen mehr. Effektive Einsparung: Zwei Menschen. Die reguläre Geburtenrate von 1,5 Kindern in Deutschland dagegen gestellt, werden hierzulande normalerweise nur 0,5 Menschen eingespart.

Aber wie nun schon mehrfach festgehalten: So lange jeder Mensch in (nicht nur) Deutschland einen größeren ökologischen Fußabdruck hat als Großfamilien in der Dritten Welt, gibt es deutlich effektivere Maßnahmen als das Verringern der menschlichen Population.

Ach, übrigens: Menschen sind ja nicht nur Verbraucher. Mit gescheitem Einsatz von manueller Manpower kann man etliche Prozesse umweltfreundlicher gestalten, die jetzt aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung automatisiert und mit großem Einsatz "kostenloser" Ressourcen durchgeführt werden.
Grob simplifizierte Beispielrechnung: Wenn eine Anbaufläche 1000 Menschen ernähren kann, ist es zwar total retro, aber in der Gesamtbilanz ökonomischer, wenn diese diversifiziert von 100 Menschen gepflügt, von Unkraut und Ungeziefer befreit, bewässert und irgendwann abgeerntet wird, statt als Monokultur von einem Menschen auf einer spritfressenden Maschine unter Einsatz von Tonnen an Herbiziden und Pesitiziden und umgeleiteten Gewässern oder abgepumptem Grundwasser. Vor allem hat da den Vorteil, dass 100 Menschen von ihrer Hände Arbeit leben und damit sowohl befriedigend als auch sinnvoll beschäftigt sind und weder verfetten oder gar vor lauter Langeweile zu Kriegshandlungen übergehen.
Das heißt nicht, dass man grundsätzlich auf technische Errungenschaften verzichten sollte. Es kann aber punktuell sinnvoll sein, auf Manpower zu setzen. Menschen können Flächen bewirtschaften, die für moderne Landwirtschaft zu klein und/oder schlecht zu erreichen sind und die daher unerschlossen bleiben oder - was zumeist passiert - ökologisch widersinnig an moderne und gewinnmaximimierende Landwirtschaft zwangsangepasst werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Menschheit wird durch den Klimawandel nicht aussterben, sie wird nicht einmal bedroht, sie wird sich anpassen und weiterleben.


Was mag Deine Garantie den Menschen wert sein, die in Verteilungskriegen, vor Hu7nger und während der Flucht sterben?



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Überbevölkerung ist der Grund weshalb sich einige Länder nicht ernähren können


Und was ist die Tragfähigkeit, wenn wir in Deutschland ohne fossile Energie auskommen wollen? 20 Millionen Deutsche zu Zeiten vor der industriellen Revolution, also ohne jede Technik wie Strom etc., waren schon zu viel, obwohl das Land größer als heute war, die Erträge der Böden und insbesondere der Wälder ging zurück. Einigen wir uns für unseren heutigen Lebensstil auf 1 Million Menschen. Das ist dann auch schon eine verdammt hohe Bevölkerungsdichte, oder? Dann laufen immer noch knapp drei-vier Menschen pro km³ herum. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> gibt es deutlich effektivere Maßnahmen als das Verringern der menschlichen Population.


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Würde die eine bis zwei Milliarden Menschen sterben, die die Hauptverbraucher sind, also Kanadier, Euro-Amerikaner, Europäer, Russen, und weite Teile der Chinesen sowie der Tigerstaaten, würden die Emissionen auf einen Bruchteil der heutigen sinken. 

Die Welt hat kein Problem mit mehreren Milliarden Menschen, die wie der typische sparsame und ökologische Zentralafrikaner lebt.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen. Würde die eine bis zwei Milliarden Menschen sterben, die die Hauptverbraucher sind, also Kanadier, Euro-Amerikaner, Eurüpäer, Russen, und weite Teile der Chinesen sowie der Tigerstaaten, würden die Emissioonen auf ein Bruchteil der heutigen sinken.
> 
> Die Welt hat kein Problem mit mehreren Milliarden Menschen, die wie der typische sparsame und ökologisch lebende Zentralafrikaner.



Das kann man so nicht sagen.

Wenn der Gierigste verschwindet, rückt der halt etwas weniger Gierige nach. 

Das möge etwas Zeit schindern,

ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache,

dass wir hier nur Gäste sind. 

Unsere Zeit als Spezie ist endlich,

woanders werden wir nunmal nicht hinkommen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> woanders werden wir nunmal nicht hinkommen ...


Du nicht und ich nicht, aber der Mensch kann das schaffen, also ein paar wenige in vielen tausend Jahren



Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsere Zeit als Spezie ist endlich,


Wenn man sieht, wieviele Arten durch uns schon ausgestorben sind, siehe z.B. diesen empfehlenswerten Bericht auf Arte, dann ist es versöhnlich zu wissen, dass nach dem Menschen das Leben unglaublichen Raum zum Atmen bekommen wird und vielleicht sogar eine intelligente Spezies entstehen könnte

Das Ende der Eiszeit-Giganten | ARTE


----------



## Poulton (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 20 Millionen Deutsche zu Zeiten vor der industriellen Revolution, also ohne jede Technik wie Strom etc., waren schon zu viel, obwohl das Land größer als heute war, die Erträge der Böden und insbesondere der Wälder ging zurück.


Das hatte andere Ursachen:
LeMO Kapitel - Vormaerz und Revolution - Alltagsleben - Pauperismus
Jahr ohne Sommer – Wikipedia

PS: Ich möchte nicht wissen wie manch ein Vorfahre derer, die heute hier möglichst hübsch verklausuliert "Ausländer raus" rufen und auf der anderen Seite den Marktradikalen raushängen lassen, zu Zeit des Pauperismus am Hungertuch genagt hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das hatte andere Ursachen:


Es war eine langjährige Entwicklung in Europa. Holz wurde für alles genutzt, vor allem zum Heizen und für die Stahlindustrie. Auf eine Tonne Eisenerz kamen 10t Holzkohle, heute sind wir bei 0,5 Tonnen Kophle pro Tonne Eisenerz. Die Wälder in ganz Europa waren am Ende als man "zum Glück" die Kohle entdeckte und die Wälder geschont werden konnten. Und ja, die paar JahreAbkühlung, Regen und mangel an Sonnesdtrahlung am Boden bedingt durch den Tambora waren verantwortlich für riesige Auswanderungswellen z.B. aus Irland, weil obendrein der Kartoffelkäfer wütete. Die Wälder waren nach 1000 Jahren Übernutzung trotzdem am Ende.

Natürlich gibt es immer viele Gründe, es ist nie einer alleine.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du nicht und ich nicht, aber der Mensch kann das schaffen, also ein paar wenige in vielen tausend Jahren



Das ist völlig illusiorisch daran zu glauben,

dass jemals einer hier weg kommt,

bis zum Mars vlt., dann ist aber Ebbe.

Auch eine spätere intelligente Spezie wird ihren Lebensraum ausbeuten,

dann beginnt das Spiel von vorne. 

Und wenn unser Zentralstern den Geist aufgibt, ist Ruhe im Karton,

dann waren wir nunmal nur eine temporäre Erscheinung im All.

Da werden irgendwo Neue kommen, und genauso wieder vergehen ...


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

Welche intelligente Spezies will den Planeten ausbeuten? 
Das haben wir doch schon erledigt.


----------



## Poulton (5. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche intelligente Spezies will den Planeten ausbeuten?
> Das haben wir doch schon erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


https://live.staticflickr.com/169/418939715_f0cbbe697c_z.jpg



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Wälder in ganz Europa waren am Ende als man "zum Glück" die Kohle entdeckte und die Wälder geschont werden konnten.


Was so nicht stimmt. Im Kurfürstentum Sachsen gab es schon im 16. Jahrhundert Forstgesetze und im 18. Jahrhundert mit die ersten Forstschulen. Dazu noch Personen wie Hans Carl von Carlowitz...
Archivwesen in Sachsen - Bestaendeuebersicht
Hans Carl von Carlowitz - Forstwirtschaft in Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche intelligente Spezies will den Planeten ausbeuten?
> Das haben wir doch schon erledigt.



Halt doch mal die Klappe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was so nicht stimmt. Im Kurfürstentum Sachsen gab es schon im 16. Jahrhundert Forstgesetze und im 18. Jahrhundert mit die ersten Forstschulen. Dazu noch Personen wie Hans Carl von Carlowitz...


Deutschland war auch ziemlich dünn besiedelt. Mein Blick ging eher Richtung England und Frankreich. Und ja, mein Großvater hat im Thüringerwald, genauer gesagt im Fortamt Schmalkalden, schon in den Dreizigern und Vierzigern gegen übliche Fichten- und Kiefernplantagen gewettern und soliden Mischwald angepflanzt sowie möglichst diversifiziert, z.B. mit Douglasien. Das sind heute noch recht gesunde Wälder


----------



## Poulton (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Deutschland war auch ziemlich dünn besiedelt.


Kam sehr auf die Region an. Es ist z.B. heute nur noch schwer vorstellbar, dass eine Stadt wie Erfurt bis ins 15. Jahrhundert die Viertgrößte war und dank des Waid sogar eines der reichsten Städte.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen;10043444. Das sind heute noch recht gesunde Wälder[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht mehr lange,
> wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen.
> Wenn der Gierigste verschwindet, rückt der halt etwas weniger Gierige nach.
> Das möge etwas Zeit schindern,
> ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache,
> dass wir hier nur Gäste sind.



So lange man genug Zeit schinden kann, bis die Gäste sich womöglich wie solche benehmen, scheint mir das eine ganz brauchbare Strategie zu sein. Einmal ganz davon angesehen, das wir keine bessere haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> https://live.staticflickr.com/169/418939715_f0cbbe697c_z.jpg
> 
> 
> Was so nicht stimmt. Im Kurfürstentum Sachsen gab es schon im 16. Jahrhundert Forstgesetze und im 18. Jahrhundert mit die ersten Forstschulen. Dazu noch Personen wie Hans Carl von Carlowitz...
> ...



Laut Wiki hatten die Franken schon 300 Jahre lang Forstgesetzte, als in Sachsen jemand das Konzept Nachhaltigkeit ausformulierte und frühere Formen der systematischen, auf Dauerhaftigkeit ausgelegte Nutzung gab es seit der Antike vereinzelt. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Europa seit der Renaissance von der Substanz lebte. Diverse Maßnahmen zur Produktivitätssteigerung in der Landwirtschaft sorgten selten für eine effektivere Nutzung der gleichen Ressourcen, sondern meist für den Zugriff auf zusätzliche, bislang unberührte. Waldgebiete wurden abgeholzt, Moore trockengelegt und vor allem wurde immer tiefer gepflügt. Die so erzielte Ertragssteigerung und der resultierende Bevölkerungsanstieg gründeten sich auf die Nutzung von Humusschichten, die zuvor nur als stilles, indirektes Reservoir in der Landschaft lagen, später aber direkt genutzt und verbraucht wurden. Das geht aber nur begrenzte Zeit gut, heute ist man in Europa quasi überall auf ständige Düngung angewiesen, weil im Boden nichts mehr drin ist, was man rausholen könnte. Willst du umgekehrt wissen, wie viele Menschen nachhaltig mit heimischem Anbau ohne technisierte Landwirtschaft ernährt werden könnten, musst du tatsächlich viele Jahrhunderte zurückblicken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber nicht mehr lange,
> wenn das so weitergeht.


In der Tat macht der schnelle Klimawandel gerade den Wäldern Probleme. Wer bis zu 1000 Jahre alt werden kann, denkt man an Eichen, braucht stabilies Klima


----------



## Lotto (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich sag mal so: wenn der Mensch sein unkontrolliertes Wachstum nicht absenkt wird es irgendwann die Natur tun. Dann aber massiv.
Von daher seh ich da jetzt kein Handlungsbedarf, bzw. wüsste ich auch nicht wie der real aussehen sollte.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In der Tat macht der schnelle Klimawandel gerade den Wäldern Probleme. Wer bis zu 1000 Jahre alt werden kann, denkt man an Eichen, braucht stabilies Klima



Ja, daran werden auch die tropischen Regenwäldern verrecken,

wenn sie bis dahin nicht schon total abgeholzt/gerodet worden sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, daran werden auch die tropischen Regenwäldern verrecken,


Die tropischen Regenwälder sind keine Sauerstoffproduzenten, weil kein Humus aufgebaut wird. Ganz im Gegensatz zu nordischen Wäldern. Und was in Kanada und den USA platt gemacht wird, ist mehr, als im Amazonas. Redet nur keiner drüber, weil die Diskussion so schön auf ein Thema gelenkt wird, ohne den Blick auf alle Wälder weltweit zu werfen.

Und jeder einzelne Brandstifter im Regenwald argumentiert ebenso wie jeder SUV Fahrer in Deutschland oder jeder Billigfleischverteidiger: Ich alleine bin doch völlig unbedeutend, es sind die 7,5 Milliarden anderer Menschen.

Es ist sinnlos. Der Mensch kann leider keine globalen Probleme lösen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die tropischen Regenwälder sind keine Sauerstoffproduzenten, weil kein Humus aufgebaut wird.



Hm, komisch.

Tropische Regenwälder ohne Photosynthese?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hm, komisch.
> 
> Tropische Regenwälder ohne Photosynthese?


Was an Biomasse erzeugt wird, wird gefressen oder verfault. In beiden Fällen wird der gebundene Kohlenstoff wieder freigesetzt. Die größten Kohlenstoffsenken sind Moore und Mangrowenwälder. Erstere binden Biomasse unter Sauerstoffabschluss, letztere tragen die Biomasse in Sedimente ein.


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In der Tat macht der schnelle Klimawandel gerade den Wäldern Probleme. Wer bis zu 1000 Jahre alt werden kann, denkt man an Eichen, braucht stabilies Klima


Ich wünsch mir auch weiterhin, dass das was es dieses und letztes Jahr zuwenig geregnet hat, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt. 

Duerremonitor Deutschland - Helmholtz-Zentrum fuer Umweltforschung UFZ


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir auch weiterhin, dass das was es dieses und letztes Jahr zuwenig geregnet hat, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt.



Dafür ist es schon zu warm geworden.


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür ist es schon zu warm geworden.


Man wird ja noch von Katastrophen träumen dürfen. Die Schneemassen und dann noch das Tauwetter...


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man wird ja noch von Katastrophen träumen dürfen. Die Schneemassen und dann noch das Tauwetter...



Dann hast du wieder Überschwemmung an Flüssen und am Ende läuft die Karrenbauer noch in Gummistiefel durch die Gegend und wird der nächste Kanzler.
Eher ein Albtraum.


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir auch weiterhin, dass das was es dieses und letztes Jahr zuwenig geregnet hat, diesen Winter mit einmal als Schnee runterkommt.



Hatten wir doch schon diesen Januar, fast 3 m innerhalb von 8 Tagen, auf 850 m Seehöhe.
Ich darf dich  zum Schneeschippen anrufen, wenn es wieder so weit ist?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was an Biomasse erzeugt wird, wird gefressen oder verfault. In beiden Fällen wird der gebundene Kohlenstoff wieder freigesetzt. Die größten Kohlenstoffsenken sind Moore und Mangrowenwälder. Erstere binden Biomasse unter Sauerstoffabschluss, letztere tragen die Biomasse in Sedimente ein.



OK

Moore werden aber weltweit trockengelegt, damit man das Torf ernten und verscherbeln kann.

Mangrovenwälder brauchen aber zum eigenen Schutz vorgelagerte 
funktionierende Korallenriffe,
geht denen die Puste aus, ist auch Ruhe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Moore werden aber weltweit trockengelegt, damit man das Torf ernten und verscherbeln kann.
> 
> Mangrovenwälder brauchen aber zum eigenen Schutz vorgelagerte
> funktionierende Korallenriffe,
> geht denen die Puste aus, ist auch Ruhe.


Du siehst, es ist nicht nur das fossile CO2, was wir ausstoßen, wir machen auf breiter Front alles kaputt und wundern uns dann, dass sich das Klima ändert...


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du siehst, es ist nicht nur das fossile CO2, was wir ausstoßen, wir machen auf breiter Front alles kaputt und wundern uns dann, dass sich das Klima ändert...



Und?

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich daran,

dass bis 2050 die Weltwirtschaft auf klimaneutrales Wirtschaften umgestellt werden wird.

Es wird alles fast so weitergehen wie bisher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich daran,


Natürlich nicht, der CO2 Ausstoß wird wachsen oder bestenfalls auf hohem Niveau stagnieren, der Methanausstoß wird durch zunehmenden Fleischanteil der Weltbevölkerung massiv steigen und Lachgas und andere Klimagase entfleuchen gedüngten Böden ohne Ende.

Ich gebe mich keiner Illusion mehr hin. Das wichtigste ist Forschung hin zu wärmebeständigen Pflanzen, die trockenresistent sind und hohe Windgeschwindigkeiten ertragen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich gebe mich keiner Illusion mehr hin. Das wichtigste ist Forschung hin zu wärmebeständigen Pflanzen, die trockenresistent sind und hohe Windgeschwindigkeiten ertragen.



Trockenresistent?

Wenn du das hinbekommst, ist der nächste Nobelpreis dir ganz sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Trockenresistent?
> 
> Wenn du das hinbekommst, ist der nächste Nobelpreis dir ganz sicher.


Forschung läuft doch schon. Trocken heißt nicht Wüste...
Weizen: Bakterien machen trockenresistenter | agrarheute.com
Auf Trockenstandorten 90 % Hybridweizen: „Ich brauche diese Ertragsversicherung“
Trockenresistente Pflanzen | Umweltbundesamt
....


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Forschung läuft doch schon. Trocken heißt nicht Wüste...
> Weizen: Bakterien machen trockenresistenter | agrarheute.com
> Auf Trockenstandorten 90 % Hybridweizen: „Ich brauche diese Ertragsversicherung“
> Trockenresistente Pflanzen | Umweltbundesamt
> ....



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Hybridpflanzen

niemals in der dritten Welt das Nahrungsmittelproblem lösen werden,

ohne die Ärmsten der Welt in die Abhänigkeit von Großkonzernen zu treiben.

Und so, geht wieder alles von vorne los.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Hybridpflanzen
> 
> niemals in der dritten Welt das Nahrungsmittelproblem lösen werden,


Ich denke zuerst an Europa


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich denke zuerst an Europa



OK,

dann werden aber die Flüchtlingsbewegungen zunehmen,

weil wir diesen Menschen die Lebensgrundlage rauben. 

Naja, ich mache mal Schluß, und trinke erstmal ein Feierabendbier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> dann werden aber die Flüchtlingsbewegungen zunehmen,


Ohne was zu essen, kommt keiner her. Es flüchten nicht die ärmsten der Armen. Die sterben


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2019)

Ach quatsch, wir haben es immer geschafft und wir werden es wieder schaffen und was wir hier schaffen wird mit Verspätung in der dritten Welt ankommen.
Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts gab es so eine Aufbruchstimmung, wäre schön wenn man wieder an sowas herankommen würde.

Klimaverträglich leben ist schließlich keine Askese.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, wir haben es immer geschafft


Du hast überhaupt keine Ahung was es bedeuten wird, wenn die Erde 10°C wärmer ist. 
Du kannst Dir die massiven Verändeurngen scheinbar nocht einmal im Ansatz vorstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2019)

Wenn es zu 10 Grad kommt.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Oktober 2019)

Wenn +10°C durchschnittliche Erderwärmung erreicht sind, gibt es womöglich schon niemanden mehr, der noch ein Thermometer besitzt. Oder eines ablesen kann.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2019)

Schon 2-3 Grad Erwärmung sind fatal.
Bei 10 Grad im Schnitt haben wir in Deutschland nicht mehr bis zu 41 Grad im Sommer, sondern 50-60.
Von den ohnehin schon heissen Regionen auf der Welt mal abgesehen.
Da kann dann kein Mensch mehr leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn +10°C durchschnittliche Erderwärmung erreicht sind, gibt es womöglich schon niemanden mehr, der noch ein Thermometer besitzt. Oder eines ablesen kann.


Natürlich, +5°C haben wir am Ende dieses Jahrhunderts erreicht, viele Foristen werden das noch erleben.
Aber dann hört der Klimawandel nicht auf. 
Klimawandel: Deutschland im Jahr 2100 - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2019)

Im Artikel steht könnte und 2,5 bis 5 Grad. Wenn du schon aus einem Artikel Daten entnimmst dann auch vollständig und nicht halb!


Ich glaube an die Technik und an die, die es mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen werden, dass wir diese Technik einsetzen und unseren Alltag und unsere Industrie wandeln. Forscher, Ingenieure, Politiker, Anwälte, Journalisten sind nur ein paar Berufsgruppen die erheblich dazu beitragen können dieses globale hausgemachte Problem zu lösen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Technik und an die, die es mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen werden, dass wir diese Technik einsetzen und unseren Alltag und unsere Industrie wandeln. Forscher, Ingenieure, Politiker, Anwälte, Journalisten sind nur ein paar Berufsgruppen die erheblich dazu beitragen können dieses globale hausgemachte Problem zu lösen.


JEDER kann und sollte daran mitwirken. Und wenn wir uns nicht alle mehr anstrengen wird die Mühe letztendlich vergeblich sein.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht könnte und 2,5 bis 5 Grad. Wenn du schon aus einem Artikel Daten entnimmst dann auch vollständig und nicht halb!



Es geht um die globale Erwärmung und nicht die in Deutschland.
Und diese Zahlen sind ja immer schön gerechnet, denn jeder geht davon aus, dass man die Klimaziele erreicht.
Nur hat man noch gar nichts erreicht und auch die Klimaziele 2030 wird man nicht erreichen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Technik und an die, die es mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen werden, dass wir diese Technik einsetzen und unseren Alltag und unsere Industrie wandeln. Forscher, Ingenieure, Politiker, Anwälte, Journalisten sind nur ein paar Berufsgruppen die erheblich dazu beitragen können dieses globale hausgemachte Problem zu lösen.



Politiker und Anwälte?
Wo haben Politiker und Anwälte schon mal ein Problem gelöst?
Und Journalisten lösen auch nichts, die schreiben nur drüber.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2019)

Stellst du dich eigentlich manchmal absichtlich so dumm?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und diese Zahlen sind ja immer schön gerechnet



Man nennt es konservativ gerechnet. Wissenschaftler sind immer vorsichtig und untertreiben. Aktuell haben wir einen Erwärmungsgradienten von 0,1°C pro Jahr, die Enissionen von Methan sind weit höher als befürchtet, usw. Der verlinkte Artikel beschrieb gut die Folgen, darum ging es. Der Mensch führt gerade Krieg mit der Erde, wer dabei gewinnt ist klar.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Technik und an die, die es mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen werden, dass wir diese Technik einsetzen und unseren Alltag und unsere Industrie wandeln. Forscher, Ingenieure, Politiker, Anwälte, Journalisten sind nur ein paar Berufsgruppen die erheblich dazu beitragen können dieses globale hausgemachte Problem zu lösen.



Nee, dieses Mal wird uns die Technik nicht retten können,

und auch kein Gott wird uns helfen werden.

Erst wenn die Kacke richtig am Dampfen ist,
wird was dagegen gemacht,
dann,
ist der Zug aber längst abgefahren. 

Unsere Enkel werden sicherlich mal Fragen haben ...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2019)

Argumente für deine Behauptung? Sicherlich nicht, ist auch nur Mimimi.
Klar kostet Geld, Zeit und Überwindung, aber unmöglich? Quatsch.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Ich glaube* an die Technik und an die, die es mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen werden, dass wir diese Technik einsetzen und unseren Alltag und unsere Industrie wandeln. Forscher, Ingenieure, Politiker, Anwälte, Journalisten sind nur ein paar Berufsgruppen die erheblich dazu beitragen können dieses globale hausgemachte Problem zu lösen.





Sparanus schrieb:


> *Argumente für deine Behauptung?* Sicherlich nicht, ist auch nur Mimimi.
> Klar kostet Geld, Zeit und Überwindung, aber unmöglich? Quatsch.



Tresholds Skepsis ist mindestens ebenso fundiert wie dein Optimismus. Von dir kam nicht einmal ein halbwegs plausibles Beispiel, wie Technik die Entwicklung aufhalten, ihre Folgen abmildern oder sie sogar rückgängig machen könnte. Aber du darfst natürlich gerne nachliefern.

Grundsätzlich: Für technische Probleme gibt es technische Lösungen, aber der menschgemachte Klimawandel ist kein technisches Problem.
Die technischen Mittel, um die menschgemachte globale Erwärmung zu steuern, haben wir _spätestens_ seit Beginn der Industrialisierung. Was versäumt wurde ist, sie *nicht* zu nutzen. Und der technische Fortschritt hat es noch nie geschafft (oder auch nur versucht) zu kontrollieren, was in welcher Weise zum Einsatz kommt.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass es nicht vielleicht irgendwann Technologien gibt, welche zumindest die Folgen des Klimawandels abfedern können. Es ist auch sicherlich keine dumme Idee, sich darüber jetzt schon Gedanken zu machen. Aber es hat keine Priorität. Oder lässt du das sprichwörtliche Kind in den Brunnen fallen, nur weil du fest daran glaubst, dass dann schon jemand eine Vorrichtung aus dem Hut ziehen wird, um es wieder herauszuholen?

Eben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Für technische Probleme gibt es technische Lösungen, aber der menschgemachte Klimawandel ist kein technisches Problem.


Stichwort Geoengineering:


Verstärkte Reflektion mariner Wolken durch Seesalzemissionen
Spiegel  im All sollen solare Strahlung reflektieren und die Einstrahlung auf  der Erde verringern - technisch extrem anspruchsvoll.
Imitation  einer Vulkaneruption durch die Emission von Schwefel in der unteren  Stratosphäre. Diese Annahme lässt sich mit Flugzeugen nur schwer  durchführen, da diese die nötige Flughöhe i.A. nicht erreichen.
Geoengineering


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder lässt du das sprichwörtliche Kind in den Brunnen fallen, nur weil du fest daran glaubst, dass dann schon jemand eine Vorrichtung aus dem Hut ziehen wird, um es wieder herauszuholen?


Ich schlage einfach mal vor, dass du meine Posts nochmal liest. Dann wirst du sehen, dass ich sehr eindringlich fordere, dass wir unseren Lebensstil ändern.

Aber ich sehe es halt so, dass man mit Leuten die nicht an den Erfolg glauben nichts erreichen kann und daher macht mich diese Ansicht wütend, kaum weniger wütend als Leute die den Klimawandel anzweifeln.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe es halt so, dass man mit Leuten die nicht an den Erfolg glauben nichts erreichen kann und daher macht mich diese Ansicht wütend, kaum weniger wütend als Leute die den Klimawandel anzweifeln.



Du übersiehst meines Erachtens die Kehrseite: Dein Vertrauen in technische Lösungen mag differenziert sein, das der breiten Masse ist es nicht. Viel zu viele Menschen glauben, dass Wissenschaft und Technik es schon richten werden und sehen daher wenig Anlass, ihr persönliches Verhalten zu ändern und politische Entscheidungen zu fördern (und notfalls zu erzwingen), die überhaupt erst erforderlich sind, um technische Lösungen zur Reife und zur Anwendung zu bringen.

Hingegen hat es überhaupt nichts mit genereller Resignation zu tun, wenn man Technologie nur einen vergleichsweise (!) kleinen Anteil an der Problemlösung zubilligt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2019)

Wir nehmen den Menschen weg was ihnen Komfort auf Kosten anderer schenkt. Haben wir schon oft gemacht.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir nehmen den Menschen weg was ihnen Komfort auf Kosten anderer schenkt. Haben wir schon oft gemacht.



Wann? Oder anders gefragt: Mit welcher nachhaltigen Wirkung?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2019)

Zum Beispiel die Sklaverei und später Arbeitnehmer mit denen die Arbeitgeber alles tun konnten.

Gut, es ist eine andere Ausgangslage, aber es geht darum man wieder Komfort zu nehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Sklaverei und später Arbeitnehmer mit denen die Arbeitgeber alles tun konnten.



Das sind eher Verlagerungen als Lösungen. In dem Maße, in denen Arbeitnehmer an einem Ort mehr Rechte erhielten, orientierten sich Unternehmen dahin, wo Arbeitnehmer diese Rechte nicht haben. Analog dazu kann man sehen, dass bei uns der Müll getrennt und dann mit dreckschleudernden Frachtschiffen um die ganze Welt geschifft wird, um dort zu großen Teilen dann doch noch verbrannt oder verklappt zu werden - in der Regel von den zuvor genannten genannten Arbeitnehmern ohne allzu umfassende Arbeitnehmerrechte.

Globale Probleme brauchen globale Lösungen. Und in einer aufgeteilten Welt, in denen das individuelle Verantwortungsbewusstsein defizitär ausgeprägt ist, sind das hauptsächlich politische Lösungen: Die Nationen müssen mehr oder weniger an einem Strang ziehen und die Kosten müssen diejenigen tragen, die es sich 1.) leisten können und 2.) bisher vom Irrweg am stärksten profitiert haben.

Aber damit sind wir wieder beim individuellen Gewissen, denn Politik folgt der starken Mehrheit. Und starke Mehrheiten bestehen aus überzeugten Einzelpersonen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2019)

Nein es waren keine Verlagerungen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein es waren keine Verlagerungen.



Weil?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2019)

Weil Sklaverei im ganz großen überhaupt nicht mehr existiert (Die Welt ist groß, Ausnahmen gibt es immer).


----------



## Adi1 (12. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil Sklaverei im ganz großen überhaupt nicht mehr existiert



Nö,

in den ostasiatischen Ländern schustern mehrere 100 Millionen von Lohnsklaven unseren billigen Mist zusammen,

für einen Lohn, 

welcher unter aller Sau ist. 

 Das ist eine Form von Sklaverei.

Wenn einer Gewinn macht, muss halt auch einer die Zesche zahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2019)

Aha erfinden wir mal wieder eigene Definitionen für bereits definierte Begriffe?


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil Sklaverei im ganz großen überhaupt nicht mehr existiert (Die Welt ist groß, Ausnahmen gibt es immer).



Und inwiefern hilft diese Analogie nun bei diesem Thema weiter? Die weitestgehende weltweite Abkehr von der Sklaverei war ein Jahrhunderte währender Prozess, der unter anderem dadurch möglich war, dass man ersatzweise - bis heute - mit anderen Ausbeutungsformen weitermachen konnte.

Um die Erderwärmung aufzuhalten, hat man keine Jahrhunderte mehr Zeit. Man kann den beteiligten Akteuren auch keine Schlupflöcher lassen. Und vor allem ist das Ganze Unterfangen absolut sinnlos, wenn wesentliche Akteure nicht mitziehen, auch wenn sie nur "Ausnahmen" sind.

Du weißt ja, nicht alles was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich ...


----------



## Leob12 (12. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aha erfinden wir mal wieder eigene Definitionen für bereits definierte Begriffe?


Irgendwelche abgeschiedenen Gebieten ausgenommen, kommt die Situation in Qatar mit den Fußballstadien und anderen Infrastrukturprojekten vermutlich der Sklaverei am nächsten. Oder gewisse Firmen in den die in Mittel und Südamerika Leute mit falschen Versprechungen anwerben die dann in Hühnerfabriken etc schuften müssen. 

Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Sklaverei zum Glück nicht mehr das Hauptproblem in der westlichen Welt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Um die Erderwärmung aufzuhalten, hat man keine Jahrhunderte mehr Zeit.


Wir haben alle Zeit gehabt und nichts gemacht, außer die Verschwendung zu forcieren.

Klar können wir den Klimawandel jetzt noch aufhalten, wenn wir:
- sofort aufhören, auch nur noch 1 Gramm fossiles CO2 freizusetzen
- massiv mit der CO2 Bindung aus der Atmophäre starten

Ist das realistisch? Nein
Wäre es umsetzbar? Nein
Was wird passieren? 2100: 5°C mehr, 2200: 10°C
unausweichlich, vermutlich eher mehr

Dann hat sich das mit der Frage der Erdbevölkerungsreduktion, denn was dann hier los ist, scheint die Mehrheit immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich wette dagegen!

Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen, habe ich genauso wie du schon dutzenfach erlebt, saurer Regen, Waldsterben, ganz besonders Ozonloch und eine Vielzahl weiterer Weltuntegangsszenarien, passiert sind die vorhergesagten und ausgemalten Horrorszenarien nur nie, sondern es wurden immer rechtzeitig Lösungen gefunden, die werden auch diesmal gefunden werden.

Genauso gut könnte es in 20 Jahren auch wieder eine kleine Eiszeit geben, es wäre äußerst ungewöhnlich, wenn das Klima 200-300 Jahre ohne Veränderung bleibt und wir leben seit der letzten kleinen Eiszeit Anfang des 19 Jh. sowieso in einer Wärmeperiode.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen, habe ich genauso wie du schon dutzenfach erlebt, saurer Regen, Waldsterben, ganz besonders Ozonloch und eine Vielzahl weiterer Weltuntegangsszenarien, passiert sind die vorhergesagten und ausgemalten Horrorszenarien nur nie, sondern es wurden immer rechtzeitig Lösungen gefunden, die werden auch diesmal gefunden werden.



Die Lösungen gibt es doch schon, nur setzt das niemand um.
Hier gibt es ja Parteien und Politiker, die sagen, dass der CO2 Anteil Deutschlands eh gering ist, ergo kann man sich sowieso alles sparen.
Und 5 Grad wärmer innerhalb der nächsten 30 Jahre mag Deutschland vielleicht nur am Rande streifen, aber es wird Gebiete auf der Erde geben, in denen man nicht mehr leben kann, bzw. man kann dort nichts mehr anbauen.
Und jetzt rate mal wohin diese Menschen reisen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ja klar 5° in 30 Jahren, warum nicht 100°?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar 5° in 30 Jahren, warum nicht 100°?



Schau dir die Fakten an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen.


Sind bsolut konservativ gerechnet und gehen davon aus, dass der mensch so dumm, nicht weniger zu erzeugen.
- Real steigt der CO2 Ausstoß weiter
- real steigt der Methanausstoß massiv, weil überall Rinderproduktion nach westlichem Vorbild mit untauglichem Futter umgesetzt wird
- der Permafrost taut schneller als vorhergesagt
- die Methanmengen aus dem aufgetauten Boden sind höher als in worst case Szenrien

Wir können gernen wetten, wir werden bei das Jahr 2100 nicht erleben. 


Was meisnt Du, was in den nächsten Jahren passieren wird, wenn die Sonne vom aktuelle Minium des 17 Jahresintervalls wieder zum Maximum kommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle Schwache Sonne – kuehle Erde: Wie schwach wird der naechste Sonnenzyklus nach 2020 ? – wobleibtdieglobaleerwaermung

Und was machen wir, wenn die Sonnenintensität gar wieder auf das Niveau von 1700 kommt? Aktuell sinkt die Sonnenleistung kontinuierlich. Da haben wir Glück. Aber wie lange geht das noch so weiter?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette dagegen!
> 
> [...]immer rechtzeitig Lösungen gefunden, die werden auch diesmal gefunden werden.
> 
> Genauso gut könnte es in 20 Jahren auch wieder eine kleine Eiszeit geben, es wäre äußerst ungewöhnlich, wenn das Klima 200-300 Jahre ohne Veränderung bleibt und wir leben seit der letzten kleinen Eiszeit Anfang des 19 Jh. sowieso in einer Wärmeperiode.


Ja die Lösungen gibt es, sag ich auch. Aber du gehörst doch zu den Leuten die sich gegen diese Lösungen wehren!

Eine kleine Eiszeit verschafft uns Zeit, die wir brauchen weil wir bis jetzt kaum gehandelt haben.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

Das in 20 Jahren eine Eiszeit kommt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette dagegen!
> 
> Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen, habe ich genauso wie du schon dutzenfach erlebt, saurer Regen, Waldsterben, ganz besonders Ozonloch und eine Vielzahl weiterer Weltuntegangsszenarien, passiert sind die vorhergesagten und ausgemalten Horrorszenarien nur nie, sondern es wurden immer rechtzeitig Lösungen gefunden, die werden auch diesmal gefunden werden.
> 
> Genauso gut könnte es in 20 Jahren auch wieder eine kleine Eiszeit geben, es wäre äußerst ungewöhnlich, wenn das Klima 200-300 Jahre ohne Veränderung bleibt und wir leben seit der letzten kleinen Eiszeit Anfang des 19 Jh. sowieso in einer Wärmeperiode.



Waldsterben, ist doch ein Faktum, nur halt von Menschenhand verursacht. 
Die mittlere Temperatur in Europa steigt seit dem 16/17. Jahrhundert, und derzeit steigt sie noch schneller. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das in 20 Jahren eine Eiszeit kommt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Ja war vielleicht ein übertriebener Begriff für das was ich meine.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja war vielleicht ein übertriebener Begriff für das was ich meine.



Professionelle Grünzeugbauern in Holland leiten extra CO2 in ihre Gewächshäusern ein,
damit dieser Klimaerwärmungseffekt die Heizkosten senkt. 

Eine kühlere Klimaperiode in Europa wird es nicht mehr geben,
und global gesehen,
auch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2019)

Weißt du eigentlich was u.A. zu kalten Perioden geführt hat. Zum Beispiel Vulkanausbrüche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Professionelle Grünzeugbauern in Holland leiten extra CO2 in ihre Gewächshäusern ein,
> damit dieser Klimaerwärmungseffekt die Heizkosten senkt.


Das macht man vor allem des Wachstums wegen. Hat eine Pflanze Wasser und Nährstoffe im Überfluss, dann verhilft mehr CO2 zu verbessertem Wachstum. In der freien Wildbahn ist das anders, da erzeugt mehr CO2 bei vielen Pflanzen nur Stress, weil sie als begrenzendes Glied zu wenig Wasser haben und der hohe CP2 Gehalt in der Pflanze das Wachstum anregt, ohne das Wasser oder Nährstoffe vorhanden. Das geht aber in die Köpfe der Fraktion "Der Klimawandel hat nur positive Ergebnisse" nicht hinein.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine kühlere Klimaperiode in Europa wird es nicht mehr geben,und global gesehen,auch nicht.


Irgendwann schon, aber auf lange Sicht nicht. Da helfen auch kurzfristige Ereignisse wie Vulkanausbrüche, Nucleareverdunkelung pder ein großer Meteoriteneinschlag nicht, weil diese das Wetter maximal für ein paar Jahre beeinflussen. Zur Eiszeit war es 3-5°C kälter als jetzt, wir machen es mit CO2 und Methan 10°C wärmer. Es gibt Befürchtungen, dass das Klima komplett aus den Fugen gerät und wir Zustände ähnlich der Venus bekommen. Aber wir können es nicht ändern. Der Mensch ist so blöd.


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2019)

Das Extrembeispiel Venus ist allerdings nur in sehr langen Zeiträumen möglich.
Die Venus-Atmosphäre hat derzeit ca. 96,5% CO2 und 2% N2, die der Erde hat bekanntlich 78% N2, ca. 28% O2 und "nur" 0,035% CO2.

Aus unbekannten Gründe, wohl Kombination des starken Aufheizens der Venus-Luft auf Grund der langsamen, retrograden Eigendrehung (Impaktereignis?) + starker vulkanischer Aktivität,
begann vor ca. 700 Mio. Jahren sch die Atmosphäre der Venus radikal zu verändern.
Davor war die Zusammensetzung durchaus der der Erde ähnlich (N2) allerdings mit deutlich weniger O2 (wohl unter 5%).
Mutmaßlich hatte die Ur-Atmosphäre schon mind. ca. 10% CO2.
Bei 10% CO2 Anteil wäre aber alles Leben auf der Erde eh schon tot...

So weit ich mich informiert habe, dürften ca. 0,5 % CO2 Anteil langfristig ausreichend sein, um ein irreversiblen Vorgang auszulösen, der die Erde für Leben, wie wir es kennen, unbewohnbar macht.
Die Kettenreaktion ist dann die, dass selbst ohne Vulkane oder Impakte auf Grund der immer höheren Aufheizung immer mehr CO2 aus dem Meer, aus den verdorrenden Wäldern und aber auch aus dem Oberflächengestein gelöst wird.
Ähnlich wie auf der Venus wird das leichtere N2 und O2 vom schwereren CO2 verdrängt und diffundiert letztlich in das Weltall hinaus.

Und da ist das Problem, bei den 0,5%.
Wir haben schon 0,035% und alleine eisfreies Grönland + Antarktis reichen, um 0,5% zu erreichen...
Danach dürfte alles sehr schnell gehen, in weniger als 100 Jahren gäbe es kein Säugetier mehr (also auch keinen Menschen) und in weniger als 1 Mio. Jahren ist alles komplett tot.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Irgendwann schon, aber auf lange Sicht nicht. Da helfen auch kurzfristige Ereignisse wie Vulkanausbrüche, Nucleareverdunkelung pder ein großer Meteoriteneinschlag nicht, weil diese das Wetter maximal für ein paar Jahre beeinflussen. Zur Eiszeit war es 3-5°C kälter als jetzt, wir machen es mit CO2 und Methan 10°C wärmer. Es gibt Befürchtungen, dass das Klima komplett aus den Fugen gerät und wir Zustände ähnlich der Venus bekommen. Aber wir können es nicht ändern. Der Mensch ist so blöd.



Eben, davon rede ich doch schon seit Ewigkeiten.

2100 ist hier Ruhe im Karton.

Das Klimaschutzziel von Paris kannst du auch jetzt schon als gescheitert betrachten.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2019)

Bangemachen gilt nicht, man kann immer etwas tun. Ich für meinen Teil mutiere fleißig darauf hin, mit den zukünftigen Umweltbedingungen klarzukommen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2019)

Wenn Rotkäppchen so viel Ahnung von Klima hat wie von Politik werden wir die +2 Grad nie erreichen


----------



## OField (17. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette dagegen!
> 
> Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen, habe ich genauso wie du schon dutzenfach erlebt, saurer Regen, Waldsterben, ganz besonders Ozonloch ....



*Menschheit installiert Abgasfilter, Katalysatoren und verbietet FCKW*

*Besserwisser*:"Nah ich hab euch doch gesagt, Waldsterben und die Mer vom Ozonloch sind nur Propagandastories!"


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du dir meinen Nickname anschauen würdest, könntest mit ein bischen Kombinationsgabe wissen, dass ich nahe 50 Lenze zähle, ich gebe das nicht als Besserwisser wieder, sondern als Reallife Erfahrung, der bevor die Menschheit die Lösungen umgesetzt hat, vorher alle Untergangsszenarien in der Presse und Politik life miterlebt hat!

Und ich bitte darum meine Posts nicht wahrheitswidrig zu enstellen, um damit einen anderen Kontext wiederzugeben.



> Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen, habe ich genauso wie du schon dutzenfach erlebt, saurer Regen, Waldsterben, ganz besonders Ozonloch und eine Vielzahl weiterer Weltuntegangsszenarien, passiert sind die vorhergesagten und ausgemalten Horrorszenarien nur nie, *sondern es wurden immer rechtzeitig Lösungen gefunden*, die werden auch diesmal gefunden werden.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir meinen Nickname anschauen würdest, könntest mit ein bischen Kombinationsgabe wissen, dass ich nahe 50 Lenze zähle, ich gebe das nicht als Besserwisser wieder, sondern als Reallife Erfahrung, der bevor die Menschheit die Lösungen umgesetzt hat, vorher alle Untergangsszenarien in der Presse und Politik life miterlebt hat!
> 
> Und ich bitte darum meine Posts nicht wahrheitswidrig zu enstellen, um damit einen anderen Kontext wiederzugeben.



Naja, diesmal wird das aber aus dem Ruder laufen werden,

da wird uns auch keine Technologie mehr helfen können  

CO2: SUV haben zweitgroessten Anteil am weltweiten Anstieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das ist doch irgendwie unlogisch,

das sich Stadtbewohner solche Panzer zulegen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir meinen Nickname anschauen würdest, könntest mit ein bischen Kombinationsgabe wissen, dass ich nahe 50 Lenze zähle, ich gebe das nicht als Besserwisser wieder, sondern als Reallife Erfahrung, der bevor die Menschheit die Lösungen umgesetzt hat, vorher alle Untergangsszenarien in der Presse und Politik life miterlebt hat!



Tolles Argument, das beruhigt mich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die tropischen Regenwälder sind keine Sauerstoffproduzenten, weil kein Humus aufgebaut wird. Ganz im Gegensatz zu nordischen Wäldern.



Sie sind aber ein gar nicht mal so keines Reservoir an Kohlenstoff, der jetzt freigesetzt wird...




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was an Biomasse erzeugt wird, wird gefressen oder verfault. In beiden Fällen wird der gebundene Kohlenstoff wieder freigesetzt. Die größten Kohlenstoffsenken sind Moore und Mangrowenwälder. Erstere binden Biomasse unter Sauerstoffabschluss, letztere tragen die Biomasse in Sedimente ein.



Sicher, dass die meisten Moore mit wachsenden Wäldern oder gar dem Ozean mithalten? Zwar wird ein vergleichsweise großer Anteil der Biomasse zu Humus, aber es wächst da auch einfach nicht viel.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch schon diesen Januar, fast 3 m innerhalb von 8 Tagen, auf 850 m Seehöhe.
> Ich darf dich  zum Schneeschippen anrufen, wenn es wieder so weit ist?



Er kommt dann schnellstmöglich mit dem nächsten Linienbus 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Mangrovenwälder brauchen aber zum eigenen Schutz vorgelagerte
> funktionierende Korallenriffe,
> geht denen die Puste aus, ist auch Ruhe.



? Mangroven und Korallen haben reichlich unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die geologische Küstenbeschaffenheit. Die sind nicht aufeinander angewiesen, sondern tendieren sogar dazu sich gegenseitig auszuschließen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, wir haben es immer geschafft und wir werden es wieder schaffen ...



... eine andere Ecke zu finden, die wir kaputt machen können, nachdem die letzte nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist? Breaking News: Wir haben mittlerweile den ganzen Planeten erschlossen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn +10°C durchschnittliche Erderwärmung erreicht sind, gibt es womöglich schon niemanden mehr, der noch ein Thermometer besitzt. Oder eines ablesen kann.



+10 K wäre wirklich extrem. xkcd: 4.5 Degrees
Aber das vorherzusagen ist schwierig, das liegt meilenweit jenseits unser Klimamodelle. Bei +5-+7 K kommen wir an einen Punkt, an dem die Albedo der Pole keine Rolle mehr spielt, es keinen nenneswerten Permafrost mehr gibt, gigantische Mengen an zusätzlichem Wasser im athmosphärischen Kreislauf zirkulieren und Verschattung sorgen oder/und Wüstenbildung begrenzen können, etc.. Bis +10 K laufen die heutigen, selbstverstärkenden Mechanismen nicht einfach weiter. Kann natürlich sein, dass andere übernehmen, die wir heute gar nicht kennen/beobachten können - aber die Zyklen zügiger Erwärmung im Pleistozän, die möglicherweise den gleichen Mechanismen wie heute folgten (nur ohne anthropogenen Anschluss & Beschleuniger) lagen alle in einer Größenordnung von 5-7 K Anstiegt und beendeten sich dann selbst. Das ist einer der wenigen Lichtblicke beim Klimawandel: Wir haben vermutlich nicht das Potenzial, den Lebensraum Erde nachhaltig zu zerstören und einen kompletten Runaway auszulösen. Wir vollziehen nur binnen 2-3 Jahrhunderte einen Wechsel, der früher 5-10 Jahrtausenden gedauert und schon dabei jede Menge Arten vernichtet, die Produktivität ganzer Ökosysteme zum Kollaps gebracht und geologisch alles zermalmt oder ertränkt hat, was uns heute lieb und teuer ist.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Globale Probleme brauchen globale Lösungen. Und in einer aufgeteilten Welt, in denen das individuelle Verantwortungsbewusstsein defizitär ausgeprägt ist, sind das hauptsächlich politische Lösungen



Blöd nur, dass wir keine globale Politik haben.
http://www.luftpiraten.de/px/blog_cdureagiertaufrezo.jpg

Aber globale Konzerne.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Sklaverei zum Glück nicht mehr das Hauptproblem in der westlichen Welt.



Und wenn es in "der westlichen Welt" nicht das Hautproblem ist, ist alles okay? Als ich das letzte Mal nachgesehen habe, war Menschenhandel selbst in Europa nicht unter Kontrolle und die "westliche Welt" machte vielleicht 15% der Weltbevölkerung aus. Juristisch geregelte Sklaverei gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn heute absolut betrachtet weltweit mehr Menschen in extentieller Abhängigkeit von einem Ausbeuter (= sie "dürfen" möglicherweise gehen, haben dann aber keine Überlebenschancen) leben, als jemals zuvor.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Worst Case Vorhersagen, habe ich genauso wie du schon dutzenfach erlebt, saurer Regen, Waldsterben, ganz besonders Ozonloch und eine Vielzahl weiterer Weltuntegangsszenarien, passiert sind die vorhergesagten und ausgemalten Horrorszenarien nur nie, sondern es wurden immer rechtzeitig Lösungen gefunden, die werden auch diesmal gefunden werden.



Also aufgelistet hast du gerade mal ein Vierteldutzend Beispiele, davon sind zwei auch noch ein und dasselbe und auf Mitteleuropa beschränkt und das andere war nie ein Weltuntergangsszenario, sondern nur "hey, Hautkrebs macht keinen Spaß".
Und der Wald ist übrigens bis heute nicht wieder fit, die Ozonschicht immer noch nicht wieder regneriert und FCKWs werden weiterhin freigesetzt.




compisucher schrieb:


> So weit ich mich informiert habe, dürften ca. 0,5 % CO2 Anteil langfristig ausreichend sein, um ein irreversiblen Vorgang auszulösen, der die Erde für Leben, wie wir es kennen, unbewohnbar macht.



Hast du da einen weiterführenden Link? Täte mich interessieren, klingt nämlich verdammt alarmistisch.
Auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir schon bei 0,42% sind und jedes Jahr 3 ppm hinzu kommen, die 0,5 also spätestens Mitte des Jahrhunderts überschritten werden und umgekehrt die Erde in der Vergangenheit auch schon 5-7% CO2 verkraftet hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir schon bei 0,42% sind .


pssssssst
 0,042 Prozent


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2019)

Jepp, aktuell die Zahl von Rotkäppchen ist die gültige.

Ich beziehe mich hierauf:
Kohlendioxid in der Erdgeschichte – Klimawandel

Wir hatten vor 50 Mio. Jahren so eine kritische Phase mit fast 1,5%, der abflauende Kontinentaldrift die Vereisung der Erde entgegenwirkte.
Mutmaßlich durch den KI-Impact ausgelöst.
Erst mit der Abnahme der CO2 Konzentration explodierte wieder das (Säugetier) Leben.

CO2 Gehalt und globale Temperatur korrelieren miteinander, nächster Stepp wäre "Saurierzeit" mit ca. +6-8° höheren Temperaturen, ca. 1% CO2 und, da bin ich mir unsicher, theoretisch höherem Sauerstoffgehalt.

Ab 0,5% droht das Problem der immer stärkeren Aufheizung der Atmosphäre als "Selbstläufer".
"Korrigierende" Ereignisse wie ein weiterer Impact oder oder sehe ich nicht (wie auch).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Oktober 2019)

Es gab schon Leute, die haben/wollten sich aufgrund des Klimas umbringen.
Ich werde aber nicht auf diese Leute hören.
Der Punkt ist aber, dass es einfach immer mehr Menschen werden, die kommen aber nicht aus Europa, sondern aus Asien und Afrika.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

Die mehr Menschen haben aber zunächst nur bedingt mit dem CO2 Anstieg zu tun.
Da sind die Industrieländer, konkreter Nordamerika, Europa und sicherlich auch mittlerweile China primär verantwortlich.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Mangroven und Korallen haben reichlich unterschiedliche Anforderungen an die geologische Küstenbeschaffenheit. Die sind nicht aufeinander angewiesen, sondern tendieren sogar dazu sich gegenseitig auszuschließen.



Das sehe ich etwas anders 

Mangroven bieten Rueckzugsraum fuer Korallen.

Das nennt man übrigends Symbiose – Wikipedia

Sowas gibt es auch im Wald,

da wachsen Bäume nur mit bestimmten Pilzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> pssssssst
> 0,042 Prozent





compisucher schrieb:


> Jepp, aktuell die Zahl von Rotkäppchen ist die gültige.
> 
> Ich beziehe mich hierauf:
> Kohlendioxid in der Erdgeschichte – Klimawandel
> ...



Damn. Warum hat überhaupt jemand "Prozent" eingeführt, wenn doch eigentlich alles in 1000er Schritten organisiert ist? Dementsprechend wären auch max. 0,5-0,7% für das bisherige historische Maximum, von dem ich sprach, korrekt.
Am Fazit ändert das aber wenig: Wir können uns noch knapp eine Verzehnfachung erlauben, ehe es permanent kritisch wird und dafür dürften wir selbst unter Berücksichtigung von Methanhydrat nicht das nötige Potential haben. Aber schon bei einer weiteren Verdopplung kippen wir in eine Warmphase mit radikal veränderten Vegetationszonen, die in einer mehreren Jahrtausende dauernden Übergangsphase die biologische Produktivität drastisch reduzieren und mit deutlich anderen Küstenverläufen und Fruchtbarkeitsregionen, die einen Großteil unserer heutigen Infrastruktur wertlos machen oder zerstören. So oder so dürfte die von der Menschheit nutzbaren Ressourcen auf ein Zehntel einbrechen und locker die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung mitreißen.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders
> 
> Mangroven bieten Rueckzugsraum fuer Korallen.
> 
> ...



Bitte?
Aussage von dir: Mangrovenwälder brauchen Schutz durch Korallenriffe
"Beleg" von dir: Ein einzelnes, ausdrücklich einzigartiges Beispiel in dem Korallen überraschenderweise in einem durch Mangroven gestalteten Lebensraum überleben

Abgesehen davon, dass in dem Artikel nicht einmal eine positive Wirkung der Mangroven auf die Korallen thematisiert wird (wäre der Gezeitenkanal auch ohne Mangroven vorhanden? Dann sind sie für die Korallen komplett verzichtbar), ging deine Behauptung von einer positiven Wirkung in Gegenrichtung auf, die hier komplett fehlt, und war genereller Natur, während das hier ein Einzelfall ist.
Und Übrigens keine Symbiose, sondern bestenfalls ein neutrales nebeneinander leben. In Anbetracht des gemeinsam genutzten Nährstoffangebotes (insbesondere des Sonnenlichtes) ist eine etwaige direkte Beziehung zwischen den beiden vermutlich sogar kompetitiv, größtenteils würde ich aber von einem Nebeneinanderherleben ohne Interaktion ausgehen, einfach aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Substratanforderungen. Wie bereits erwähnt, schließen sich Mangroven und Korallen nicht selten gegenseitig aus, denn erstere Wurzeln in weichen Untergründen (gerne mit zusätzlichem Sediment und Nährstoffeintrag im Wasser), während letztere festen Boden brauchen (tunlichst in klarem Wasser, damit die Zooxanthellen genug Licht erhalten und konkurrierende, schneller wachsende Algen keine Chance haben). Hier kommen offensichtlich für beide Ordnungen vorteilhafte Flächen sehr dicht beieinander vor, aber das war dann auch alles.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte?
> Aussage von dir: Mangrovenwälder brauchen Schutz durch Korallenriffe
> "Beleg" von dir: Ein einzelnes, ausdrücklich einzigartiges Beispiel in dem Korallen überraschenderweise in einem durch Mangroven gestalteten Lebensraum überleben



Naja, vlt. verstehst du die Zusammenhänge nicht.

Mache mal Urlaub in tropischen Regionen,

gehe Tauchen,

danach reden wir weiter.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2019)

Geile Dunning-Kruger-Demonstration!


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Geile Dunning-Kruger-Demonstration!



Die Frage wäre jetzt natürlich, wen du in welcher Rolle siehst?  

Ganz ehrlich, ich könnt's nicht sagen. Einerseits weiß ich, dass Mangrove und Korallenriffe als Ökosysteme nahezu grundverschieden sind, andererseits weiß ich, dass es definitiv räumliche und funktionale Überlappungen gibt.

Sprich, ich kann lediglich feststellen, dass der Dunning-Kruger-Effekt mich nicht betrifft, weil ich meine Wissendefizite bei dem Thema einsehe. Ich müsste mich umfassend einlesen, bin dafür aber im Moment 1.) zu faul und 2.) ist es für diesen Thread nicht von Relevanz, da die ökologische Bedeutung beider Ökosysteme - ungeachtet des genauen Umfangs ihrer Interaktion - hier hoffentlich unstrittig ist.


----------

